# Liverpool 2014-15



## goldenecitrone (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, here are our first 10 fixtures of the new season. An interesting start to the season, shall we say. Come on you Reds!!!

16/08/2014 15:00 Liverpool v Southampton
23/08/2014 15:00 Manchester City v Liverpool
30/08/2014 15:00 Tottenham Hotspur v Liverpool
13/09/2014 15:00 Liverpool v Aston Villa
20/09/2014 15:00 West Ham United v Liverpool
27/09/2014 15:00 Liverpool v Everton
04/10/2014 15:00 Liverpool v West Bromwich Albion
18/10/2014 15:00 Queens Park Rangers v Liverpool
25/10/2014 15:00 Liverpool v Hull City
01/11/2014 15:00 Newcastle United v Liverpool


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2014)

Has Lallana been signed then?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Has Lallana been signed then?


 
He will almost certainly be playing at Anfield on the first game of the season. That's all I can say for now.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> He will almost certainly be playing at Anfield on the first game of the season. That's all I can say for now.



The agreement was new thread when Lallana arrives


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> The agreement was new thread when Lallana arrives


 
The Liverpool thread is bigger than just one player. He's held this thread back far too long already.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> The Liverpool thread is bigger than just one player. He's held this thread back far too long already.



You have cursed next season


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> You have cursed next season


 
Wicca thread ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## Favelado (Jun 19, 2014)

Form is temporary, class is permanent! It's DEFINITELY our year.


ETC.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 19, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Form is temporary, class is permanent! It's DEFINITELY our year.
> 
> 
> ETC.



if Suarez stays. If he goes and takes his class with him...


----------



## Favelado (Jun 19, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> if Suarez stays. If he goes and takes his class with him...



I wasnot serious. Just playing up to the stereotype.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2014)

Keep reading talk of Suarez to Barcelona for €85m


----------



## Favelado (Jun 21, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Keep reading talk of Suarez to Barcelona for €85m



That price is peanuts when we've got the benchmark of Bale to go against. I'd bet on him leaving after WC though.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 21, 2014)

Catalan daily sports paper Mundo Deportivo have three articles about him on the front page saying it's a dead cert he's gone and that he made the decision after the Palace game.

http://www.mundodeportivo.com/index.html

His wife's family just live outside Barcelona apparently. This could be granstanding, but even for a Spanish sports daily, it sounds licredibly sure of itself. Madrid could scupper it all with a bigger bid. It could all be bollocks too but I'd tend to believe this.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 21, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Keep reading talk of Suarez to Barcelona for €85m



Let's hope he's worth €150m by the end of the World Cup.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 22, 2014)

Favelado said:


> That price is peanuts when we've got the benchmark of Bale to go against. I'd bet on him leaving after WC though.



You can but I think you'd be wasting you money.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh, Madrid want Sterling now.

http://www.marca.com/2014/06/22/fut...b3cf0be77f80f9dce75df17cb3db5200&t=1403444785


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2014)

Favelado said:
			
		

> Oh, Madrid want Sterling now.
> 
> http://www.marca.com/2014/06/22/fut...b3cf0be77f80f9dce75df17cb3db5200&t=1403444785



Next summer (for some reason) I read?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2014)

Lots more Suarez transfer debate on TalkSport this morning. Barcelona saying a 'deal is done' with a £350k per week wage. Real Madrid saying they are still after him


----------



## mack (Jun 24, 2014)

Hopefully we'll get Sanchez + £60+mil for Suarez - good luck to him if he goes.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2014)

mack said:


> Hopefully we'll get Sanchez + £60+mil for Suarez - good luck to him if he goes.



Messi + £20m


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 24, 2014)

Suarez is chomping at the Italian for next season.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 25, 2014)

Sunray said:


> You can but I think you'd be wasting you money.


Not sure he'd be wasting his money now.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2014)

Poor old Liverpool and Brendan Rogers  

Now if Suarez stays Rogers/Liverpool will be vilified and Suarez will be booed endlessly. 
If he picks up a ban that stops him playing in the domestic and champions league then Liverpool suffer. 
If Suarez does leave Liverpool will be a less exciting club for any big name signings. 
Suarez is probably a less 'valuable' transfer fee than he was a week ago.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 25, 2014)

Badgers said:


> You have cursed next season


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 25, 2014)

top four finish ?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> top four finish ?



Hard to guess still. 
I reckon 3/4/5/6th next year


----------



## Sunray (Jun 25, 2014)

It's great, FIFA can only ban him for his country but no club will want him now. 

Can't punish the club when he's not playing for them.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 25, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> top four finish ?


Could be another Nial biting finish


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 25, 2014)

Sunray said:


> It's great, FIFA can only ban him for his country but no club will want him now.
> 
> Can't punish the club when he's not playing for them.


They can ban him from all football.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> They can ban him from all football.



They can but it is unlikely


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 26, 2014)

Favelado said:


> That price is peanuts when we've got the benchmark of Bale to go against. I'd bet on him leaving after WC though.


*Tales of the unexpected music plays in the background


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2014)

No matter how bad this Suarez thing gets it could be worse.... 

We could be supporting Newcastle


----------



## Favelado (Jun 26, 2014)

It's really happening. Demolition work begins in streets next to the ground.


----------



## mack (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks Luis - it's been mostly great - but please sod off now.

http://www.marca.com/2014/06/26/en/football/barcelona/1403767596.html?

£60m plus Alexis or Pedro please.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 26, 2014)

mack said:


> Thanks Luis - it's been mostly great - but please sod off now.
> 
> http://www.marca.com/2014/06/26/en/football/barcelona/1403767596.html?
> 
> £60m plus Alexis or Pedro please.



No chance of getting Messi for Suarez plus £50 million then?


----------



## Utopia (Jun 26, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> They can ban him from all football.


 


Badgers said:


> They can but it is unlikely


 
Up until 3 days ago i'd have said a professional footballer BITING another professional footballer for the 3rd time was unlikely too!!!


----------



## Favelado (Jun 26, 2014)

I like the way _this _is the last straw for some people. I don't give a toss about this bite. It makes no difference to me. I already knew he was like this.


----------



## agricola (Jun 26, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Up until 3 days ago i'd have said a professional footballer BITING another professional footballer for the 3rd time was unlikely too!!!



As was pointed out on another forum, he has the taste for it now.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2014)

Uruguay forward Luis Suarez has been banned for nine matches and banned for four months "from any football activity" after biting Italy defender Giorgio Chiellini.

9 match ban I understand 
4 months "from any football activity" is what?


----------



## mack (Jun 26, 2014)

"from any football activity" - hope that doesn't mean transfer related stuff 

We need to get shot of him asap.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 26, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Uruguay forward Luis Suarez has been banned for nine matches and banned for four months "from any football activity" after biting Italy defender Giorgio Chiellini.



We can't even sell him at a decent price now. He's the biggest cunt in the world.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 26, 2014)

He had the chance to go down in history for the right reasons at this world cup. His bizarre compulsion condemns him to featuring on "10 biggest football bastards" compilations on Youtube and Dave forever.


----------



## mack (Jun 26, 2014)

Fifa's ban extends to "administrative activities". They are unable to confirm or deny that this includes the signing of new contracts with potential new clubs, but it certainly seems vaguely feasible that he will be now be unable to leave Anfield this summer.

Shit - cant sell till January if this true.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2014)

No training, no playing, nothing


----------



## Favelado (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned from playing FIFA?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2014)

> Fifa media relations manager Delia Fischer reiterates that *Luis Suarez's* four-month ban means he cannot take part in any football activity during that time. That means he is unavailable for Liverpool until the start of November. Fischer states she is unsure how the ban affects a potential transfer.



Vague on transfer but if he can't even train then how can he transfer?


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 26, 2014)

He's gonna be real hungry when he gets back


----------



## mack (Jun 26, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Vague on transfer but if he can't even train then how can he transfer?



I guess he can train in his garden - and conduct medicals in his bathroom.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 26, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Vague on transfer but if he can't even train then how can he transfer?



He can train on his own! They can't ban him from gymanasiums.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2014)

Favelado said:


> He can train on his own! They can't ban him from gymanasiums.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 26, 2014)

Favelado said:


> He can train on his own! They can't ban him from gymanasiums.


They can if he bites someone for not toweling down the equipment


----------



## leftistangel (Jun 26, 2014)

Haha its like the perfect parable of modern football! Nevermind, instead of signing for 500 million Euros a week for Qatari FC, he can at least  show his 'loyalty' now to those who abandoned what remaining principle they had in tolerating him. Oh and also make Sturridge and the rest of the team appear better than they actually are for another season, 

So what apologetic excuse will Liverpool adopt now? Will it be the clumsily inept response of T-shirts when Suarez racially abused Patrice Evra? Or will it more in the vain of the response to the 10-match suspension of Suarez for his attack on Ivanovic by announcing: ‘Both the club and player are shocked and disappointed at the severity of today’s decision’?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2014)

Suarez has never had a red card


----------



## leftistangel (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes hes really a model of fair play and sportmanship, a cuddly little character whose misunderstood . If the ref had spotted his little nibble he would have gotten a caution.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2014)

leftistangel said:


> Yes hes really a model of fair play and sportmanship, a cuddly little character whose misunderstood . If the ref had spotted his little nibble he would have gotten a caution.



I was not defending the lad, just thought it surprising that a player with that amount of bans had not picked up a red.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 26, 2014)

leftistangel said:


> Yes hes really a model of fair play and sportmanship, a cuddly little character whose misunderstood . If the ref had spotted his little nibble he would have gotten a caution.


Do you think he should of been given the death penalty?


----------



## mack (Jun 26, 2014)

Fifa have clarified that Suárez's ban would not prevent him from being transferred.

Phew.


----------



## leftistangel (Jun 26, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I was not defending the lad, just thought it surprising that a player with that amount of bans had not picked up a red.



One rule for one...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2014)

leftistangel said:


> One rule for one...



Eh?


----------



## Utopia (Jun 26, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Suarez has never had a red card


 
Yes he has.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...s-Suarezs-ban-for-handball-against-Ghana.html


----------



## leftistangel (Jun 26, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Do you think he should of been given the death penalty?



Not any more than you think he should be given a pay rise on his return to Merseyside and given freedom of the City.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Yes he has.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...s-Suarezs-ban-for-handball-against-Ghana.html



Sorry, for Liverpool I meant.


----------



## leftistangel (Jun 26, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Eh?



Rules applied to others not applied to him.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2014)

leftistangel said:


> Rules applied to others not applied to him.



yes yes


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 26, 2014)

leftistangel said:


> You think he should be given a pay rise on his return to Merseyside and given freedom of the City.


Sorry to disappoint you but I'm hoping he gets fined by the club and recieves a fucking hard time from the fans if he ever does come back.  He's let us down as well as his national side.


----------



## leftistangel (Jun 26, 2014)

Badgers said:


> yes yes



Its one explanation. Wont be the first time.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2014)

leftistangel said:


> Its one explanation. Wont be the first time.



quite right


----------



## leftistangel (Jun 26, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but I'm hoping he gets fined by the club and recieves a fucking hard time from the fans if he ever does come back.  He's let us down as well as his national side.



No disappointment involved. Its called sarcasm. 

I'm afaid your hope may not materialise, though I personally hope youre right.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 26, 2014)

leftistangel said:


> No disappointment involved. Its called sarcasm.
> 
> I'm afaid your hope may not materialise, though I personally hope youre right.


Ahh you're a sarcy arse. Sorry our kid I had you down for a mardy one there for a minute. 

I don't think the club are going to be pleased about him missing 9 games. I'm pretty certain he'll be subject to some contractual penalties after last time.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2014)

Release date September 25  







http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luis-Suarez-My-Autobiography-Pistolero/dp/147222423X


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Voley (Jun 26, 2014)

He got off lightly. I was expecting a year ban this time round or 6 months at least given that this is the third time he's tried to take a chunk out of someone.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 26, 2014)

mack said:


> Thanks Luis - it's been mostly great - but please sod off now.
> 
> http://www.marca.com/2014/06/26/en/football/barcelona/1403767596.html?
> 
> £60m plus Alexis or Pedro please.



You should bite their hand off.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't care about the weird biting. He's like a teethy version of Balotelli, fuck it. 

Keep banging I the goals and all is forgiven.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpool and Dalglish helped create the monster he has become. Their support for him in the racism case and the wearing of t-shirts of support look even more fucking stupid now!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 26, 2014)

31 goals and 12 Assists in 33 games in the league.

He is missing for a chunk of each season tho.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 26, 2014)

1927 said:


> Liverpool and Dalglish helped create the monster he has become.



Erm, he's just a gifted footballer with anger management issues. He's hardly the Yorkshire Ripper. Talk about blowing things out of proportion.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

Suarez lawyers are meeting with Liverpool today to discuss the ban. In Barcelona


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Suarez lawyers are meeting with Liverpool today to discuss the ban. In Barcelona



Hasta luego Luis. Fangs for the memories.


----------



## Voley (Jun 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Suarez lawyers are meeting with Liverpool today to discuss the ban. In Barcelona


That sounds suspiciously like he's off, doesn't it?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 27, 2014)

No player is bigger than the club. Three bites and you're out.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 27, 2014)

Only one bite was at Liverpool though wasn't it? 

Interesting for FIFA bans to extend to club competitions. Not going to improve the relationship between clubs and national teams.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 27, 2014)

When did biting become so unconscionable? Jermain Defoe gnawed a chunk out of Javier Mascherano a few years back and Martin Jol laughed it off as a "nibble". The FA had no interest and took no action.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

Suarez sponsor 888 Poker have dumped him


----------



## big eejit (Jun 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Suarez sponsor 888 Poker have dumped him



Ironic that they're called "ate, ate, ate".


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 27, 2014)

They are taking it pretty badly in Uruguay. 'A country suffers with Suarez' reads the headline.

http://www.elpais.com.uy/


----------



## mack (Jun 27, 2014)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...llion-move-from-Southampton-to-Liverpool.html


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 27, 2014)

Lambert, Lallana and a couple of Barca players would fill the Suarez-shaped hole quite nicely.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

mack said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...llion-move-from-Southampton-to-Liverpool.html



 

After the speculation and waiting I am pretty excited too. 
I do think that £25m is too much for the lad but I like him and pleased LFC are picking up more England players.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2014)

So... Suarez from a bit of a selfish LFC perspective? 

Banned for 9 games for Uruguay and fined approx £66k (third of a weeks salary paid by LFC) which does not bother him at all. 

Liverpool lose him for 13 games 
Potentially lose transfer value 
Waste time with press nonsense 
Waste money on legal nonsense 

Liverpool pay his wages (million quid or more?) during the ban incurred at the World Cup. He can't even train with the Liverpool Squad, so got to think it will take about 4 weeks for him to get match fit after the ban is done. So really 5 or maybe 6 months before competitive football? 

No sponsorship stuff or other benefits to the team for the ban period. Also LFC without (a non biting) Suarez is less exciting to big signings before the first CL season in a while. 

One moment of madness by the lad has caused quite an impact on a club that is on the up.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2014)

Liverpool looking at Lovren too. Poor Southampton, they are getting raided.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> So... Suarez from a bit of a selfish LFC perspective?
> 
> Banned for 9 games for Uruguay and fined approx £66k (third of a weeks salary paid by LFC) which does not bother him at all.
> 
> ...



From a Liverpool point of view it is a totally over the top punishment of the club by FIFA. Let's see if the lawyers can get something sorted out in terms of compensation or even reducing the effects of the ban on LFC.


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2014)

How is it harsh on Liverpool?  It's not like it came out of the blue.  He'd done it once before you even signed him and then again last year.  And the whole racism kerfuffle.

You made a judgement that the risk was worth it.  Now the risk has actually happened you can't complain that you never knew about it.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> a club that is on the up.



Only one way you can go from 2nd.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 28, 2014)

tommers said:


> How is it harsh on Liverpool?  It's not like it came out of the blue.  He'd done it once before you even signed him and then again last year.  And the whole racism kerfuffle.
> 
> You made a judgement that the risk was worth it.  Now the risk has actually happened you can't complain that you never knew about it.



Even the guy he bit thinks it's an over the top punishment.


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Even the guy he bit thinks it's an over the top punishment.



I'm not sure what you're saying, that the ban itself is too long or that Liverpool shouldn't have to suffer for his actions on international duty?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 28, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Even the guy he bit thinks it's an over the top punishment.



That's because he was converted by Suarez and is now a garlic-dodging blood gargler.


----------



## Voley (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't think it's OTT at all. I think he's lucky to not be out for 6 months or more. LFC knew the risks with him. They paid off for a season. Now - not so much.


----------



## Voley (Jun 28, 2014)

Uruguay are embarrassing themselves with all this 'English media witch-hunt' drivel, too. It's the same media that awarded him Football Writers Player Of The Year. His nan getting involved and slagging them all off made me chuckle, mind.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 28, 2014)

Is this Lallana bloke worth 25m then?. Can't help but think he'd be about 10m if he wasn't English.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Is this Lallana bloke worth 25m then?. Can't help but think he'd be about 10m if he wasn't English.



Over priced for sure. But glad LFC have deals done already.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 28, 2014)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Only one way you can go from 2nd.



That's obviously incorrect.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 28, 2014)

tommers said:


> I'm not sure what you're saying, that the ban itself is too long or that Liverpool shouldn't have to suffer for his actions on international duty?



Both.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2014)

Reading than Sanchez has rejected a move to Liverpool. Also Real Madrid preparing a bid for Sterling.


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 30, 2014)

Suarez's apology (was it issued at the insistence of Liverpool / Uruguay / Barca?)
"The truth is that my colleague Giorgio Chiellini suffered the physical result of a bite in the collision he suffered with me ... I deeply regret what occurred ... I vow to the public that there will never again be another incident like this."

All in the passive, it was something that just happened, he had no say or control in this odd phenomenon in which Chiellini suffered, together with Luis? (i.e. Chiellini suffered the phsyical results, but Suarez has also suffered, at the hands of the merciless and hypocritical Anglo press) . 

Alternatively, a more sincerte statement might have read:
"The truth is that I bit my colleague Chiellini, like a rabid hyena...I vow to the public that I will never again bite a player like this."

His weasel words remind me of Pistorius's phraseology as to what happened the night he shot his gf - Gerrie Nol would tear Suarez to shreds. (or the other way round...?)


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 30, 2014)

A cynic would suggest that Barcelona like to think they only sign good men, or at least contrite villains seeking redemption.

Also, Tony Barrett, pretty much Liverpool correspondent for the Times, seems to think he's put in a transfer request and the odds on him to Barcelona are down to 1/2.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 1, 2014)

I hold out hope, nothing to do with the player but the owners are not going to give him up easily.

4 years left on his contract.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 1, 2014)

scalyboy said:


> Suarez's apology (was it issued at the insistence of Liverpool / Uruguay / Barca?)
> "The truth is that my colleague Giorgio Chiellini suffered the physical result of a bite in the collision he suffered with me ... I deeply regret what occurred ... I vow to the public that there will never again be another incident like this."
> 
> All in the passive, it was something that just happened, he had no say or control in this odd phenomenon in which Chiellini suffered, together with Luis? (i.e. Chiellini suffered the phsyical results, but Suarez has also suffered, at the hands of the merciless and hypocritical Anglo press) .
> ...



Weasel apology that a politician would be proud of. 

I read that Liverpool knew nowt about it. Barcelona inspired.


----------



## belboid (Jul 1, 2014)

Lallana finally completes his move http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27647888


----------



## Sunray (Jul 1, 2014)

belboid said:


> Lallana finally completes his move http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27647888



Expensive, but a good player that likes to run at defences.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 2, 2014)

I see they have opened talks with Barca for 80 million, the deal is done. 

Shame, I'll miss Suarez. Comfortably one of the greatest strikers ever to pull on the Liverpool shirt.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 2, 2014)

Messi and Suarez on the same team. Fuck.


----------



## Voley (Jul 2, 2014)

I'll miss watching him play, too, but if LFC can get the right money for him it makes sense. There's only so much sticking up for him that can be done - the club made total idiots out of themselves over the Evra incident. To back him now, after all that, would be ridiculous. I think he would've ended up in Spain in a season or so anyhow tbh.


----------



## Voley (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm really glad we've signed Lallana though. I'm looking forward to seeing him link up with Coutinho and Gerrard.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 2, 2014)

Talks to be held in London
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28112887
He want's to break free!


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 2, 2014)

It's a shame, but Suarez had proven that he's a bit of a time bomb - somewhere, at some point, he'll fuck it up. 
Hopefully LFC won't do a Spurs and go mental with the money, if last season proved anything it's that they/we (I've managed them from time to time on Football Manager) have a nucleus of a really good team and that needs to be added to, NOT replace one player for another. 

In short, I hope we get Shaqriri


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 2, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> Hopefully LFC won't do a Spurs and go mental with the money,


As if we'd do that

We're gonna sign someone who is mentally stable and an around good egg sportsman with those pennies


----------



## tommers (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice to see barca sticking up for their much-vaunted principles.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 2, 2014)

Voley said:


> I'll miss watching him play, too, but if LFC can get the right money for him it makes sense. There's only so much sticking up for him that can be done - the club made total idiots out of themselves over the Evra incident. To back him now, after all that, would be ridiculous. I think he would've ended up in Spain in a season or so anyhow tbh.


I was surprised at how Liverpool stuck up for him, it seemed to me (as a non-Liverpool fan) to be not in keeping with the club's 'traditions' and I wonder how Reds fans about it. By traditions I mean left-wing city, Fowler's dockers support, also - and more generally - an idea that Liverpool as a club were classy - style of play, and applauding the opposition if there was a good move or goal (my mate who used to see them a lot in the 70s and 80s told me this was true).  

Great player though.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 2, 2014)

scalyboy said:


> I was surprised at how Liverpool stuck up for him, it seemed to me (as a non-Liverpool fan) to be not in keeping with the club's 'traditions' and I wonder how Reds fans about it. By traditions I mean left-wing city, Fowler's dockers support, also - and more generally - an idea that Liverpool as a club were classy - style of play, and applauding the opposition if there was a good move or goal (my mate who used to see them a lot in the 70s and 80s told me this was true).
> 
> Great player though.


I don't think the way the racism incident was handled was akin to the clubs traditional/dignified and quiet way of doing things. I think offloading him now is more in keeping with the clubs values given he's let them and the supporters down again. It's been years however, since the toffees had anything as good as him to sink their teeth into though so he has been good for keeping the Bitter rivalry simmering.

I was talking to the kids about it last night and the daughter said she'd find it hard to support him next season after what he's done now. The wee man says he's very naughty and shouldn't be allowed to play again for Liverpool stating that if he had bitten anyone at school whilst playing football he would have to sit outside the head teachers door at playtime and wouldn't be allowed to play football until he went to big school.

Personally I think he's Dick Dastardly in Mutley's body.

There's three reds fans feelings on the subject for ya

aged 45, 15 and & 8


----------



## agricola (Jul 2, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Messi and Suarez on the same team. Fuck.



It will go wrong*, just as Messi and Ibrahimovic on the same team did.  

* obviously this is their definition of wrong, not everyone elses


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 2, 2014)

From Barcelona POV can't see why you'd sign him. You've got three players (Sanchez, Neymar and Messi), all of them just as good as Suarez, none of them total bell-ends and you haven't got room for all 3. Plus it doesn't resolve your actual problem, which is that your defence is rubbish and you have to replace Xavi.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 2, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> From Barcelona POV can't see why you'd sign him. You've got three players (Sanchez, Neymar and Messi), all of them just as good as Suarez, none of them total bell-ends and you haven't got room for all 3. Plus it doesn't resolve your actual problem, which is that your defence is rubbish and you have to replace Xavi.



This.

It is kinda weird but those Spanish giants are proven weird at times, so not unexpected.

Instead of the swap for Sanchez, can we swap for Messi?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunray said:


> This.
> 
> It is kinda weird but those Spanish giants are proven weird at times, so not unexpected.
> 
> Instead of the swap for Sanchez, can we swap for Messi?


I'd be grateful for Sanchez tbh. He's better than any other player in the Premier League and better than Suarez (also quite a likeable guy).


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't think Sanchez wants to play in the North West of England though does he?



I mean would you give up 







for this


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 2, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> I don't think Sanchez wants to play in the North West of England though does he?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice colours on that corner house though, purple/red combo - very cheerful


----------



## N_igma (Jul 2, 2014)

Get him out the fuck. Would be happy with £40 million plus Sanchez for him.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 2, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> I don't think Sanchez wants to play in the North West of England though does he?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't pay me to live in Barcelona again, tbf. Even more full of wankers than London.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 2, 2014)

Interesting read here...

http://www.totalbarca.com/2014/opinion-pieces/back-and-forth-does-barca-need-luis-suarez/


----------



## Favelado (Jul 2, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> Couldn't pay me to live in Barcelona again, tbf. Even more full of wankers than London.



It's nowhere near London on the wanker scale. You can have a conversation without being asked what your job is before you've even given your name. That said, I got sick of living in a theme park and I've always much preferred Madrid.

Neymar is flourishing  at the Wold Cup without being in the same side as Messi. It's already a mistake that Barça have those two in the same side. Suárez in there as well just seems crazy. Something's got to give, those egos can't all live with each other. In fact, I'd say someone's got to go. Barça have denied Messi's transferable today but Neymar's only just got there. So, what then?

Very intriguing.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 2, 2014)

tommers said:


> Nice to see barca sticking up for their much-vaunted principles.



They did manage to have a few seasons where they seemed to be living all that - but the race to generate as much revenue as Real Madrid has killed it. Paying a million a year to Unicef to have their name on the shirt has now gone to receiving millions to have Qatar on there instead.

They're still not as big a bunch of wankers as Madrid are, and they never will be, but they can give "mes que un club" a rest I think now. "Res mes que un club"? Does that work? Any Catalan speakers here?


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 2, 2014)

Favelado said:


> It's nowhere near London on the wanker scale. You can have a conversation without being asked what your job is before you've even given your name. That said, I got sick of living in a theme park and I've always much preferred Madrid.
> 
> Neymar is flourishing  at the Wold Cup without being in the same side as Messi. It's already a mistake that Barça have those two in the same side. Suárez in there as well just seems crazy. Something's got to give, those egos can't all live with each other. In fact, I'd say someone's got to go. Barça have denied Messi's transferable today but Neymar's only just got there. So, what then?
> 
> Very intriguing.



OK then £1 plus Messi! I'll even be the 'unknown mysterious backer' on rhis onee ...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 2, 2014)

Favelado said:


> It's nowhere near London on the wanker scale. You can have a conversation without being asked what your job is before you've even given your name. That said, I got sick of living in a theme park and I've always much preferred Madrid.


Yeah, but at least in London you can talk to actual Londoners without them immediately being arsey that you aren't Catalan...


----------



## Favelado (Jul 2, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> Yeah, but at least in London you can talk to actual Londoners without them immediately being arsey that you aren't Catalan...



I think Londoners are some of the arsiest people on the planet, more so than Catalans but in different ways. Anyway, that's another thread. It's the least friendly city in Spain. That's to be agreed on.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 2, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I think Londoners are some of the arsiest people on the planet, more so than Catalans but in different ways. Anyway, that's another thread. It's the least friendly city in Spain. That's to be agreed on.


I think we're both agreed that and barceloneses and londoners are amongst the top 10 arsehole groups worldwide anyway


----------



## Sunray (Jul 3, 2014)

While its often amusing comparing the NW to NE Spain.

The reality is Cheshire is the richest county in the country out side of London. Its got a glossy magazine 'Cheshire Life' and ladies who lunch, lots of posh.  It sticks in my throat to say it, its a really nice place to live if you're minted.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2014)

Barcelona talks were 'productive' but nothing confirmed yet. The Sanchez factor seems more vague. I read Sanchez does not really want to go to Liverpool and Liverpool are more interested in cash than Sanchez + cash. 

Also see that Borini is back at Anfield from Sunderland now  

Hopefully will start looking at some defenders soon


----------



## Sunray (Jul 3, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Interesting read here...
> 
> http://www.totalbarca.com/2014/opinion-pieces/back-and-forth-does-barca-need-luis-suarez/



What?  It says Barca don't have a striker?  So Lionel Messi, who scored 28 goals in 29 games isn't a striker?


----------



## Voley (Jul 3, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I read Sanchez does not really want to go to Liverpool


I was sure I'd read that, too. Something about Liverpool not being a big enough club?


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 3, 2014)

Sunray said:


> While its often amusing comparing the NW to NE Spain.
> 
> The reality is Cheshire is the richest county in the country out side of London. Its got a glossy magazine 'Cheshire Life' and ladies who lunch, lots of posh.  It sticks in my throat to say it, its a really nice place to live if you're minted.


I live in Cheshire darling which I'm sure you're aware and can confirm that it's also a really nice place to live when you're skint  Cheap stables are hard to come by though which is why I let my colt free roam.








Sunray said:


> What?  It says Barca don't have a striker?  So Lionel Messi, who scored 28 goals in 29 games isn't a striker?


Yes interesting isn't it but sorry I should have been more specific. I was referring more to the replies from Barca fans... This one in particular made me giggle..


Doh they've taken the page down or it's 505'd.

That Messi's vastly overrated you know. I've spoken to him several times over the last two years as he's Finn Larden's imaginary friend who lives with Yoda in the divan draw space under his single bed. This has been well documented in the "What has your child done to make you want to whip them to within an inch of their lives?" thread

Anyway I hear on the divan drawspace line that Messi is going to be moved into the Gerard midfield holding roll behind Luis. Holding him back when he gets that look in his eyes


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2014)

From Daily Mail article



> It is understood Sanchez’s representatives, if he is to leave the Nou Camp, want him to move to Arsenal though the decision ultimately rests with Sanchez.
> 
> The fight to land Sanchez, who is also interesting Manchester United, is the second time in 12 months Liverpool and Arsenal have gone head to head in the transfer market.
> 
> Ironically, if Sanchez does move to the Premier League he would love to go to Old Trafford because he has been a fan of United since boyhood.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 3, 2014)

Obama's only a fucking bitter.

http://www.evertonfc.com/news/archive/2014/07/03/obama-s-tip-for-tim


----------



## Sunray (Jul 3, 2014)

Music to my ears, this is like a new signing.  Suggests selling him?  That would be insane, he's one of the leagues best left backs. Has just about everyone in his pocket.

http://www.squawka.com/news/the-return-of-liverpools-forgotten-man/132911


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Obama's only a fucking bitter.
> 
> http://www.evertonfc.com/news/archive/2014/07/03/obama-s-tip-for-tim


Obama's a West Ham fan.  Fact.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/2290252/Up-the-Irons-Barack-Obama-is-West-Ham-fan.html

Stood in the chicken run as a boy etc.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 3, 2014)

tommers said:


> Obama's a West Ham fan.  Fact.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/2290252/Up-the-Irons-Barack-Obama-is-West-Ham-fan.html
> 
> Stood in the chicken run as a boy etc.



Nelson Mandela was not a United fan as this picture clearly shows.


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2014)

Probably some kid asked him to put it on and he didn't want to be rude.   He was a very polite man.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 3, 2014)

tommers said:


> Probably some kid asked him to put it on and he didn't want to be rude.   He was a very polite man.



Yeah, you're probably right I suppose.


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2014)

Persistent kid. 

Nobody's perfect I suppose.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 3, 2014)

Russell Brand


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2014)

FIFA have said that Suarez can go for a medical despite a total ban from football as long as it is not inside the Barcelona facilities


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2014)

Emre Can is signed


----------



## mack (Jul 3, 2014)

Emre Can or Emre Can't - hope he's not another Sahin.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 3, 2014)

I think Manny Pacquiao will make a show of him in the first round tbf


----------



## agricola (Jul 4, 2014)

BBC local news claiming the Suarez deal is £60 million _and_ Sanchez?  If thats true Bartomeu should be publically stoned, with actual stones.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 4, 2014)

I heard on a Korean radio station about six hours ago that it was 90 million Euros. 

Not seen anything on the BBC or RWAK, so I ignored it.   

Maybe it is true


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 4, 2014)

agricola said:


> BBC local news claiming the Suarez deal is £60 million _and_ Sanchez?  If thats true Bartomeu should be publically stoned, with actual stones.


Yeah heard that on the vine here too

Surely Sanchez has to agree to the deal as well yet though and everywhere I hear he don't want to come


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2014)

They've shoved him in the boot of a car and a ferry somewhere in the bay of biscay is currently echoing to muffled cries and dull thumps.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 4, 2014)

agricola said:


> BBC local news claiming the Suarez deal is £60 million _and_ Sanchez?



Sounds like a fair deal to me.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2014)

agricola said:
			
		

> BBC local news claiming the Suarez deal is £60 million and Sanchez?  If thats true Bartomeu should be publically stoned, with actual stones.



Really? I am reading no Sanchez, just £63m 

Also Lovren from Southampton sounds less likely.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2014)

USA defender Yedlin coming to Anfield for a trial  

http://m.fifa.com/worldcup/players/player=368973/index.html


----------



## Favelado (Jul 5, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Really? I am reading no Sanchez, just £63m
> 
> Also Lovren from Southampton sounds less likely.



http://www.marca.com/2014/07/05/fut...3627b31198b3398a3676be35186a54da&t=1404550879

Marca are saying that the current sticking points on the deal are that Barça don't actually have tonnes of cash up front available. Liverpool are insisting on a big chunk straight away - and _that's _Sanchez where comes in. If Barcelona can get Alexis to come to us (he wants to go to Juve), they can give us 30 million cash to start with and Alexis and both sides are happy. No Alexis and there will be tough negotiations to be had about how much of the 79.5 million euros Liverpool want Barça to hand over in the first instalment.



> El otro aspecto que queda también por resolver es la forma de pago de esos 79,5 millones. El Barcelona, a pesar de que en los próximos días anunciará unos beneficios en la cuenta contable que superarán los 30 millones, tiene ciertos problemas de tesorería. Y el Liverpool quiere cobrar una buena parte del traspaso en efectivo para acometer sus fichajes. Y aquí es donde entra en escena la salida de Alexis, porque proporcionaría liquidez al Barcelona.


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2014)

http://www.footballnewsuk.co.uk/news/west-ham-shock-bid-steven-gerrard.html

Hahahhahahahhahahahahahhahaha.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2014)

Gerrard must be tempted


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Gerrard must be tempted


Looks reliable to me.   It's been on the cards for a while.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2014)

I thought West Ham were holding out for Pirlo?


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I thought West Ham were holding out for Pirlo?


Yeah,  apparently he won't come unless we also sign balotelli and big Sam has put his foot down. 

So we've moved on to our second choice.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 6, 2014)

Some good signings, we don't seem to be going for a replacement for Suarez though. 

With all the goals and assist he's given us I can't help feeling a little gutted.


----------



## Voley (Jul 6, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Some good signings, we don't seem to be going for a replacement for Suarez though.
> 
> With all the goals and assist he's given us I can't help feeling a little gutted.


Probably need the money first, I'd imagine. The amount we should get for him would be roughly the same size as the entire transfer budget.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 6, 2014)

Voley said:


> Probably need the money first, I'd imagine. The amount we should get for him would be roughly the same size as the entire transfer budget.



Need to replace Gerrard too, he is off to West Ham it seems


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2014)

Apparently we're in for a Lazar.....(sorry couldn't resist)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28188589


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 7, 2014)

Have we just signed Raheem's Belgian doppelganger


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 7, 2014)

Hope we don't turn into Spurs


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2014)

Lovren is gently hinting he wants to join Liverpool  



> 'Frankly, my head is already at Liverpool.'





> 'Look, I'd gladly stay in Southampton if the club had any ambitions, if they kept the key players. [If that had happened] not even the Liverpool bid would have dissuaded me.'



Do Southampton have any more players who surnames start with 'L'?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Do Southampton have any more players who surnames start with 'L'?



There surely can't be many more for whom the Dell tolls.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> Apparently we're in for a Lazar.....(sorry couldn't resist)
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28188589



Lazar Markovic will be in Liverpool on Wednesday for talks and a medical


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2014)

Did not realise Liverpool were after Sissoko
Monaco are as well so he could soon be priced out anyway


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2014)

Lovren said he might go on strike if Southampton don't let him go


----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 8, 2014)

Seriously, what the hell is all that about?


----------



## tommers (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/They-Dared-To-Dream-Liverpool-ebook/dp/B00LEG66SE/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2014)

Sounds like Sanchez is almost certainly out of the Suarez deal so £75m it is. 
Seems a fair enough price to me given that Bale went over to Spain for £85.2m last year without the ban,


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2014)

Spurs are sniffing arounf Divock Origi it seems


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 9, 2014)

Must be shit then...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> Must be shit then...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2014)

> Spanish newspaper Mundo Deportivo claims that Barcelona have negotiated a fee of of between 70 and 73m euros (£55.6m-58m) for the transfer of Uruguay striker *Luis Suarez* from Liverpool.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 9, 2014)

Does the missing £20 million mean we are getting a slightly cheaper Barca player than Sanchez?


----------



## mack (Jul 9, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Does the missing £20 million mean we are getting a slightly cheaper Barca player than Sanchez?



Pedro?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 9, 2014)

mack said:


> Pedro?



Could be. He's worth £22m according to this. 

http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/fc-barcelona/startseite/verein/131


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 9, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Does the missing £20 million mean we are getting a slightly cheaper Barca player than Sanchez?


 
It means they've thrown in some free advice from their tax advisors.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 9, 2014)

Thomas Muller for £40m is apparently a rumour. Although, imagine his price will shoot up after the world cup.


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2014)

It's a straight cash deal according to the Mirror & Express.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2014)

Everything I read is saying Suarez deal will be announced today. 
If LFC are missing £20m from his release cause, no player and only part of the money upfront they are mugs.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

Metro article today saying £65m deal 
£50m up front (after Arsenal pay for Sanchez) and Suarez on a five year deal at £170k per week


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 10, 2014)

Just wanna get it done now... Hopefully they get someone reasonable *cough* Shaqiri *cough* to replace him.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 10, 2014)

I've no idea how these signings are going to pan out. Are we finishing 7th or 2nd next season?


----------



## mack (Jul 10, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I've no idea how these signings are going to pan out. Are we finishing 7th or 2nd next season?



Same for everybody - just crucial to get off to a good start - our first pre-season game is in a few days against Brondby


----------



## Favelado (Jul 10, 2014)

Chelsea and City will be alright - don't know about Arsenal, United, Everton, Spurs or us though.


----------



## Voley (Jul 10, 2014)

Favelado said:
			
		

> I've no idea how these signings are going to pan out. Are we finishing 7th or 2nd next season?



Does seem like a fairly major overhaul, doesn't it? Needs must with the Suarez situation, like, but you've got to wonder how long it'll take the new signings to gel. We actually looked like a team for the first time in ages last year. Be a pisser if we threw all that away.


----------



## Voley (Jul 10, 2014)

On the other hand, I'm glad decent players are interested in playing for us now. Couple of seasons back it felt like no-one wanted to know.

So just ignore me while I continue with my own private circular argument.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

So..... 

Yaya Toure?


----------



## Favelado (Jul 10, 2014)

Badgers said:


> So.....
> 
> Yaya Toure?



He'll want 300 grand a week and a 200ft high birthday cake made out of fairy wings. No chance.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Chelsea and City will be alright



Yup......



Favelado said:


> don't know about Arsenal, United, Everton, Spurs or us though.



Liverpool have signed Lallana, Lambert and Can

United will come back after last year, just not sure how far  
So far they have signed Milinković, Herrera and Shaw 

Everton have signed Gareth Barry on a free transfer 
Arsenal have nearly signed Sanchez 
Spurs have not signed anyone


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

Shame to miss out on Sanchez. Although even the most hardened AFC fan must know he is not going there for success, he is going for London lifestyle, guaranteed first team starts and money.


----------



## mack (Jul 11, 2014)

Well it's official - he's gone.


"It is with a heavy heart that I leave Liverpool for a new life and new challenges in Spain. Both me and my family have fallen in love with this club and with the city.

"But most of all I have fallen in love with the incredible fans. You have always supported me and we, as a family, will never forget it, we will always be Liverpool supporters.

"I hope you can all understand why I have made this decision. This club did all they could to get me to stay, but playing and living in Spain, where my wife's family live, is a lifelong dream and ambition. I believe now the timing is right.

"I wish Brendan Rodgers and the team well for the future. The club is in great hands and I'm sure will be successful again next season.

"I am very proud I have played my part in helping to return Liverpool to the elite of the Premier League and in particular back into the Champions League.

"Thank you again for some great moments and memories. You'll Never Walk Alone."

Rumors of a Bony bid?


----------



## N_igma (Jul 11, 2014)

Goodbye Luis you are a mad cunt but you'll always have a place in our hearts! 

If we sign Bony I will cry I mean come on we can sign someone world class now with that money!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2014)

mack said:


> Pedro?



Is he the incredibly violent one?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Is he the incredibly violent one?



I'm thinking of Pepe from Real Madrid aren't I?


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Shame to miss out on Sanchez. Although even the most hardened AFC fan must know he is not going there for success, he is going for London lifestyle, guaranteed first team starts and money.


What is the London lifestyle?


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> What is the London lifestyle?


Traffic jams,  crackheads and being overcharged for everything?


----------



## Dandred (Jul 11, 2014)

Despite not being  fond of Scholes, he has a point. I don't think Suarez is going to get on as well in Barca has he has with us.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Despite not being  fond of Scholes, he has a point. I don't think Suarez is going to get on as well in Barca has he has with us.
> 
> View attachment 57344



Yeah but maybe Suarez wants to play for a team that wins stuff?


----------



## Favelado (Jul 11, 2014)

Suárez, Messi and Neymar together. There is a LOT of overlap in their play. I don't see how it can work. Messi's ego exploded about 18 months ago as well and he's no long that nice little kid who's too shy to look at the camera. There are going to be ego clashes and all sorts of issues potentially.

There are already serious problems with Neymar not being able to play his game because it doesn't work having him and Messi in the same side. One of them needs to go.

I mean, if Barça can make it work it's going to be extraordinary but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## mack (Jul 11, 2014)

Anyway he's gone now please take any Suarez related shite off to a relevant thread please


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2014)

It's going to be a disaster. Trust me.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 11, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah but maybe Suarez wants to play for a team that wins stuff?



Bog standard dig welcome and everything but Barça are at a really tricky time right now. The core of the great side is ageing or leaving, new manager who doesn't appear to be someone who's going to set the world on fire, Messi and Neymar not gelling and a relatively poor season last time out.

Both Madrid and Barça are stuffed full of stars at the moment. Fair enough Liverpool aren't going to win the CL next year but it's difficult to see what's a good move for him. I can't see a foreign club where his transfer really makes sense. The club that could probably has space for a big, fat superstar is Chelsea. Suárez to Chelsea would make me vomit but it would work for them.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2014)

Chelsea wouldn't buy Suarez. Chelsea have standards.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 11, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Chelsea wouldn't buy Suarez. Chelsea have standards.



Ha!

Their manager is fond of poking cancer patients in the eye and Abramovitch allegedly bathes in the blood of the people he has allegedly had murdered most nights (not my opinions or those of U75 - excellent legal team just in case you're watching). Suárez would fit right in!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 11, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah but maybe Suarez wants to play for a team that wins stuff?


Why go to Barca then?


----------



## Dandred (Jul 11, 2014)

Who's on the market for about 50 million as a 30 goal striker at the moment? 

This might sound daft, but after last season we might not need anyone if we play the same way.  We actually got more points per game when Suarez wasn't playing.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 11, 2014)

tommers said:


> Traffic jams,  crackheads and being overcharged for everything?


 
He'll regret it when he finds out it's £4 a pint and no mistake.


----------



## mack (Jul 11, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Who's on the market for about 50 million as a 30 goal striker at the moment?
> 
> This might sound daft, but after last season we might not need anyone if we play the same way.  We actually got more points per game when Suarez wasn't playing.



I think we "may" play better with just 1 up - too many times last season it felt like when chances were being created it seemed like "oh whose turn is it to score?" 
and good chances to score were spurned to make both strikers happy.

Having Sturridge as the undisputed number 9 will suit him as the responsibility will be all his now.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 11, 2014)

Bollocks. We're stuffed. 

Sunshiners versus Darksiders

Let's have it!


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Chelsea wouldn't buy Suarez. Chelsea have standards.


Haha. Nice one.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2014)

How much did they pay?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> What is the London lifestyle?


He said he wanted to go to London not to play for Arsenal. Chelsea don't need him, Spurs can't afford him so Arsenal it is.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 11, 2014)

Marca saying about 75 million euros. Mundo Deportivo (Catalan and close to Barça) say 81 million euros. BBC saying 75 million sterling. Someone's wrong.


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2014)

Good deal all round I reckon. We could maybe have had another season or two out of him but I think he would've ended up in Spain eventually. And God knows what he would've done in the meantime. The bite just seems to have speeded things up. I know we can be muppets sometimes but fuck me, we would've looked unbelievably stupid if we'd stuck by him this time. 

We should get a good few players of the calibre of Stewart Downing for £75m.


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> He said he wanted to go to London not to play for Arsenal. Chelsea don't need him, Spurs can't afford him so Arsenal it is.


Can't believe he didn't sign for Dulwich Hamlet.


----------



## mack (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice words from Cappy..
"stevengerrard On an emotional day for me would just like to say what a pleasure it has been playing with an amazing talent such as Luis. I would like to thank him for his outstanding contribution on the pitch during his time @liverpoolfc and to wish him and his family all the best on his new adventure in Spain. #lfclegend"


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2014)

Voley said:


> Can't believe he didn't sign for Dulwich Hamlet.


He is too modern football for them. Would leave a bad taste in his mouth.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 11, 2014)

Voley said:


> Can't believe he didn't sign for Dulwich Hamlet.



He needs more than fat English meat in his diet.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2014)

So a bid in for Bony. 

Current odds on Theo Walcott going to.... 

Man United: 6/4 
Liverpool: 2/1
Man City: 4/1


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 11, 2014)

Bony, YES! But no fucking Walcott.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2014)

Surprised that there is any talk of Walcott leaving Arsenal.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 12, 2014)

Not interested in Walcott, never impressed me. Too inconsistent and injury prone.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> He said he wanted to go to London not to play for Arsenal. Chelsea don't need him, Spurs can't afford him so Arsenal it is.


http://metro.co.uk/2014/07/12/phil-...stake-snubbing-liverpool-for-arsenal-4795348/

I think Sanchez has been tempted by the attraction of living in London instead of moving for footballing reasons to Liverpool.

This begs the question – is Sanchez just another Charlie Nicholas?


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2014)

An article written by a Liverpool supporter supporting another Liverpool supporter's support of Liverpool. 

Some insightful shit,  right there.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2014)

tommers said:


> An article written by a Liverpool supporter supporting another Liverpool supporter's support of Liverpool.
> 
> Some insightful shit,  right there.


You disagree then?


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> You disagree then?


I think the views portrayed may be slightly influenced by bias. 

Why is this in the metro anyway? Is there a Liverpool version?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2014)

Biased football views eh? Who would have thought


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 12, 2014)

It's a bit cringy tbh. It could almost have been written by someone taking the piss out of the stereotype Liverpool fan - he should have put 'next year will be our year' at the bottom to round it off.

Liverpool had a great season last year and they've every right to be confident but it's only one season (and they finished a whole five points ahead of Arsenal) and they've just lost their best player. But apparently it's so obvious they're better than Arsenal and will continue to be that he could only have gone there because he wants to live in London.


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2014)

Arsenal don't have the power,  passion and world wide recognition that Liverpool do.   And their fans don't even like their players.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2014)

I like Arsenal as a team and like Wenger (even if he is a bit whiney) as a manager. Historically been the team I root for after Liverpool in all competitions.


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I like Arsenal as a team and like Wenger (even if he is a bit whiney) as a manager. Historically been the team I root for after Liverpool in all competitions.


 steady on.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2014)

tommers said:


> steady on.


Any news on the Gerrard to West Ham transfer?


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Any news on the Gerrard to West Ham transfer?


It's all gone quiet.  

Not sure where he'd fit in to our new look attacking side anyway.   Bit slow these days.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2014)

tommers said:


> It's all gone quiet.
> 
> Not sure where he'd fit in to our new look attacking side anyway.   Bit slow these days.


Top half finish guaranteed this season?


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Top half finish guaranteed this season?


This is our year.   9th. 

We have made some good signings (for us).   You never know how they'll turn out but this is the time of year for optimism,  right?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2014)

Read that Liverpool offered £26m for Lukaku but Chelsea refused. Spurs and Everton also want him. Willing to sell him in Europe for lower money, looks likely to Wolfsberg


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 12, 2014)

Don't think thatll happen just cos of everton connection.

Getting a bit pissed off with pundits ssying how irriplaceable suarez is. Fuck that he's just a footballer and the likes of man city, bayern munich et al seemed to do alright last season...


----------



## Mungy (Jul 13, 2014)

suarez _is_ irreplaceable. players of his standard available for realistic money can be counted on the fingers of half a hand. that is not to say the redshites won't buy a very good player and catapult him to superstardom of some sort. i hope you redshites have a good season in europe, perhaps even winning the thing, unlikely but not impossible.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2014)

Rumours of Rodriguez to LFC? 

Jay not James


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Read that Liverpool offered £26m for Lukaku but Chelsea refused. Spurs and Everton also want him. Willing to sell him in Europe for lower money, looks likely to Wolfsberg



The Guardian reporting LFC and CFC in 'advanced' talks over Lukaku


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2014)

Bit of a long shot but apparently Marco Reus has emerged as a €45m target for Liverpool 

*Marco Reus*:


> "Liverpool are a great club with great fans, I would be lying if I said I don't want to play for Liverpool."





> "I am a Liverpool fan since I was young. My favourite LFC player was Milan Jovanovic"


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 14, 2014)

Jovanovic?! Surely he's taking the piss?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> Jovanovic?! Surely he's taking the piss?



Quite probably  I do like a wild transfer rumour though!

_Apparently_ Ian Ayre has flown to Spain to finalise the deal for Sevilla left back Alberto Moreno


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 15, 2014)

Just read the Reus story in the Express (via the bbc- I didn't buy) so it MUST be true!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> Just read the Reus story in the Express (via the bbc- I didn't buy) so it MUST be true!



All that remains is for him to choose a locker


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 15, 2014)

And find Maddie, obvs.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 15, 2014)

We've bought Lazar Markovic. Still in for Origi.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 15, 2014)

How good is he?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> We've bought Lazar Markovic. Still in for Origi.


Origi will be signed and loaned back for one season.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2014)

Sounds like Borini is off to Sunderland for £14m. Not a bad bit of business if so


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2014)

Loic Remy for £8m sounds like a done deal. 

Another Moreno offer of £20m + £2m extras


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 19, 2014)

Tricky friendly away against some cunts from Preston today. Always prefered bluegrass myself. And then some sterner opposition against Roma on 24th, Olympiakos 27th, Man City 31st, Milan 2nd August and finally Dortmund on 10th August. Wonder how well Sturridge and Lambert are going to link up.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 19, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Loic Remy for £8m sounds like a done deal.
> 
> Another Moreno offer of £20m + £2m extras



Yep, Remy signed. Scored 14 league goals last season. Lambert got 13. That almost covers what Suarez got. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28385300


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Yep, Remy signed. Scored 14 league goals last season. Lambert got 13. That almost covers what Suarez got.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28385300


Borini selling for £14m 
Lambert and Remy signed for £13m 

I think that is good value in terms of goals scored in the 2013/14 season. Shame about Borini as he is a young player with potential, but in the short term with a fuller schedule it is good business.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2014)

Wondering if Moreno and/or Lovren are really still on the table? That is potentially another £40m+ spend there. I do think having a bigger squad of decent players is preferable to splashing out on big players. It would be lovely to have an Ozil or similar player. We saw at the world cup teams relying on a key player is not ideal.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2014)

Sounds like Lovren is near joining. The fee is £16m apparently.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice to see some new blood coming in  Looking forward to the CL games


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 20, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Nice to see some new blood coming in  Looking forward to the CL games



It would be interesting to get drawn in a group with Barcelona. And fuck them over good and proper.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> It would be interesting to get drawn in a group with Barcelona. And fuck them over good and proper.


Interesting perhaps. Not ideal.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 21, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Interesting perhaps. Not ideal.



You're right. Ideal would be in the final.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Sounds like Lovren is near joining. The fee is £16m apparently.


Around £20m agreed by both clubs


----------



## Sunray (Jul 21, 2014)

Is Liverpool doing a Tottenham?


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hopefully not, the difference between LFC and Spurs transfers (IMO) is that most of Liverpools 'recruits' have EPL expereince (so far anyway) and those that don't are still young enough.

Plus you get the feeling LFC had been planning these transfers for months, and the Suarez situation just added to the finances. 

But at the end of the day, we'll all find out during the season.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 21, 2014)

Great news, Stevie has retired from woys wonders.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 22, 2014)

He was never that good for England, dunno why they kept picking him.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2014)

Sunray said:


> He was never that good for England, dunno why they kept picking him.



For a lot of the time Gerrard was the least worse option. 
Never delivered for England like he did for Liverpool but who did? 

Who is next? 
Hart? Cahill? Baines? Jagielka? Henderson? Milner? Rooney? Wiltshire? 

Rooney is the bookies odds on favourite


----------



## Voley (Jul 23, 2014)

When you think of Wayne Rooney the words 'a born leader' aren't usually the first thing you think, are they?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2014)

Voley said:


> When you think of Wayne Rooney the words 'a born leader' aren't usually the first thing you think, are they?



Same issue for Roy. If he picks Rooney and they flop then he will get roasted. If he picks a younger player with less 'baggage' than Rooney he will be lampooned for not going with the experience. 

I would go for Hart, Cahill or Henderson. Probably in that order


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 23, 2014)

It must be shite having to play for Ingurland lately


----------



## mack (Jul 23, 2014)

Playing Roma tonight in the states, not sure what happened to the Borini transfer as he's out there as is Pepe - not sure why Brenda didn't rate it/want him, I'd be happy if he sticks around.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2014)

mack said:


> Playing Roma tonight in the states, not sure what happened to the Borini transfer as he's out there as is Pepe - not sure why Brenda didn't rate it/want him, I'd be happy if he sticks around.


Clubs have agreed price and transfer of Borini but he needs to agree personal terms.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 23, 2014)

mack said:


> Playing Roma tonight in the states, not sure what happened to the Borini transfer as he's out there as is Pepe - not sure why Brenda didn't rate it/want him, I'd be happy if he sticks around.



Wonder if there's a stream of the match with Roma. It's on a bit late though, half past midnight here.



> Liverpool kick off their 2014 pre-season tour with a mouth-watering meeting against AS Roma at the iconic Fenway Park in Boston.
> 
> The friendly fixture represents a re-match from two years ago, when the Italian outfit ran out 2-1 winners over Brendan Rodgers' charges at the same venue.
> 
> On the last occasion the Reds met the Serie A side competitively, they claimed a 2-0 victory at Anfield in a crucial Champions League clash.


----------



## mack (Jul 23, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Wonder if there's a stream of the match with Roma. It's on a bit late though, half past midnight here.



There should be some links up nearer kick off time..

http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=268754&part=sports


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 23, 2014)

Are there any clubs looking at Riena? It'll be interesting to have a some competition for Mingolet if not.


----------



## mack (Jul 23, 2014)

Vorm has gone to Spurs hasn't he? Seems like some of the top clubs want two first choice keepers now.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 23, 2014)

mack said:


> There should be some links up nearer kick off time..
> 
> http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=268754&part=sports



Of course. Good old wiziwig. 30 stations set to broadcast it. Ta.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 24, 2014)

Bit of a poor game really, some great looking runs from Can though.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 24, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Bit of a poor game really, some great looking runs from Can though.



In the end I missed it, having farewell drinks with a mate who is off to live in Tanzania for a couple of years. But I'm definitely going to watch the City game in a few days.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> Are there any clubs looking at Riena? It'll be interesting to have a some competition for Mingolet if not.



It would. But he is getting paid too much for a second choice goalie.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> Are there any clubs looking at Riena? It'll be interesting to have a some competition for Mingolet if not.



Off to Spain? 
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jul/25/liverpool-jose-reina-keen-end-career-spain


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 25, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> Are there any clubs looking at Riena?



He means nothing to me. Ah, Riena.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Around £20m agreed by both clubs



Lovren undergoing a medical this weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2014)

Arsenal are after Calum Chambers from ((((Southampton)))) for a fee of about £16m now.

If ((((Southampton)))) sell Lovren and Chambers they have made £92m and spent £19.9m so far. 

*Out*
Guly do Prado	Released				
Lee Barnard	Released 
Jonathan Forte	Released	 
Tom Leggett	Free
Isaac Nehemie	Free			   
Andy Robinson	Free	 
Danny Fox	Free		   
Rickie Lambert	£4,000,000			 
Calum Chambers	£16,000,000 (TBC)  
Dejan Lovren	£20,000,000 (TBC)  
Adam Lallana	£25,000,000
Luke Shaw	£27,000,000			   

*In*
Dušan Tadić	£10,900,000						
Graziano Pellè	£9,000,000


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 26, 2014)

Enrique back to put some bite into our defence. Reminds me of someone. It's on the tip of my tongue. No, he's gone.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 27, 2014)

remy off - wonder what the story is there.....


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 27, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Enrique back to put some bite into our defence. Reminds me of someone. It's on the tip of my tongue. No, he's gone.



Alan Cumming?


----------



## mack (Jul 28, 2014)

So we still need a proven striker.......

http://www.marca.com/2014/07/27/en/football/international_football/1406497774.html


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 28, 2014)

Sterling scores in 1-0 victory against Olympiacos last night. Next friendly against Man City (the cunts) on Wednesday evening. 

http://www1.skysports.com/football/live/match/320038/report


----------



## Sunray (Jul 28, 2014)

mack said:


> So we still need *another*  proven striker.......
> 
> http://www.marca.com/2014/07/27/en/football/international_football/1406497774.html



Fixed


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Sterling scores in 1-0 victory against Olympiacos last night. Next friendly against Man City (the cunts) on Wednesday evening.
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/live/match/320038/report


Wednesday night in the Yankees stadium. Should be interesting (and likely worrying) before the league game against them.


----------



## mack (Jul 29, 2014)

Sad to see him go - but good luck to him. He is still a good defender but not a "leader" at the back.

http://www.lfconline.com/feat/ed11/agger_set_for_barca_move_837160/index.shtml

Not sure where all the lads are gonna get their tats done now 

I'd like to know who the most heavily inked team is?


----------



## Thaw (Jul 29, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Same issue for Roy. If he picks Rooney and they flop then he will get roasted


 
Yikes. I'm not surprised they all look so nervous on the pitch if that's what they do to underachievers.


----------



## Voley (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd be sad to see Agger go. He's a proper battler. Can't remember who we were playing but he saw a game out concussed once because we were a man down or summat. You could see he wasn't all there but it didn't stop him going for headers.  Always liked him a lot and if he does go I hope he does well at Barca.


----------



## binka (Jul 29, 2014)

liverpool will not finish top four this season. i stake my considerable reputation on it.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 31, 2014)

Great win that. Marvelous competition


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 31, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Great win that. Marvelous competition



Next Milan!


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 31, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Next Milan!


Pushover...

That's a tactic not a forecast


----------



## Mungy (Jul 31, 2014)

binka said:


> liverpool will not finish top four this season. i stake my considerable reputation on it.


i'd like everton to occupy the top 4 spot that the redshite will fail to get, but i would like the redshite to win europe so everton and the redshit can be in the champions league next season


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 31, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Pushover...
> 
> That's a tactic not a forecast



Pullover...

That's also a tactic, not a winter garment.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 4, 2014)

So the scum in the 'Friendly Final' then


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 4, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> So the scum in the 'Friendly Final' then


I've not looked forward to a friendly match I'm not going to see this much in my life, if only to take the hype away from The One Who Drops His Trousers...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 4, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> So the scum in the 'Friendly Final' then



Only two and a half hours to kick off. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 4, 2014)

Lallana and Markovic injured who are the two I was really looking forward to seeing. Haven't watched Liverpool in ages though!! Hope we destroy them not that it matters either way..


----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2014)

GERRARD! 1-0 pen

United will be alright without Moyes. Sterling best player so far. Clever and skilful.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2014)

United the better team throughout. Bit worried.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 5, 2014)

Mickey mouse cup


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah I wasn't *that* bothered....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 5, 2014)

Obviously we were resting lots of players for the Champion's League games.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 5, 2014)

In fairness we did start without Sturridge....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 11, 2014)

Good win against Dortmund yesterday. Bodes well for our Champion's League progress. 



> Daniel Sturridge, Dejan Lovren, Philippe Coutinho and Jordan Henderson scored the goals as the Reds ran riot at Anfield



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...nd-what-brendan-rodgers-learned-from-friendly


----------



## Favelado (Aug 12, 2014)

Any kopites watching the Supercopa game? I could start a thread but I don't really like non-Liverpool fans. Sevilla chant has the same melody as Poor Scouser Tommy.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 12, 2014)

errrr...

Rihanna to open talks over deal to buy Liverpool after falling in love with football



> Rihanna is set to take her new found love of football to the next level – by launching a bid to buy Liverpool. Seriously.
> 
> The pop queen entered our hearts during the World Cup in Brazil, by brilliantly live-tweeting matches and adding her own killer insight.
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 13, 2014)

Very funny Didier, very funny. See you next May.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 14, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Any kopites watching the Supercopa game? I could start a thread but I don't really like non-Liverpool fans. Sevilla chant has the same melody as Poor Scouser Tommy.


Yeah that's Poor Hispalenses Tomás. They've been singing it for years


----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2014)

Liverpool to continue their progress I reckon. Top manager and a very good squad of players. See Lovren more as a Hyypia than a Carragher. That is more dominating than tidying up. Lallana I'm not sure about. Markovic could be great. Sterling to be our best player, quick, strong, clever, skillful. I could go on. He really has everything and will go a long way towards replacing Suarez.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 16, 2014)

Humberto said:


> Sterling to be our best player, quick, strong, clever, skillful. I could go on. He really has everything and will go a long way towards replacing Suarez.



Real Madrid are reportedly interested in Sterling. Hopefully he's staying at Anfield, though. I think we still need another world class striker to take the pressure off Sturridge up front. A good home win against Southampton to get the season off to a good start, please.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 16, 2014)

Southampton are gonna be so up for this match.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 16, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Southampton are gonna be so up for this match.



Not as much as Southampton old boys. I hope.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 16, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Southampton are gonna be so up for this match.


You'll be cheering them on I imagine.


----------



## Voley (Aug 16, 2014)

I can't help thinking that Southampton can claim victory no matter what the result tbh.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't understand why we've got Mignolet instead of Reina. He's dodgy as fuck.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice. Been a poor game over all but great to be winning!


----------



## Dandred (Aug 17, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I don't understand why we've got Mignolet instead of Reina. He's dodgy as fuck.



Reina was great in his day but he had so many poor performances before he left.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 17, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Reina was great in his day but he had so many poor performances before he left.



Okay. Someone else then but not Mignolet.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 17, 2014)

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffftttttttttttttttt


----------



## Dandred (Aug 17, 2014)

This is getting tense!


----------



## Dandred (Aug 17, 2014)

What were you saying about our keeper?


----------



## Favelado (Aug 17, 2014)

Keep the fucking ball Liverpool!


----------



## Favelado (Aug 17, 2014)

Dandred said:


> What were you saying about our keeper?



Good shot-stopper but flappy bag of nerves who can't command his area.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 17, 2014)

Lucky win today.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't thinks he's that bad. 

Reina was fantastic with his deliveries in the past, but who would you like to replace Mignolet?


----------



## Favelado (Aug 17, 2014)

Dandred said:


> I don't thinks he's that bad.
> 
> Reina was fantastic with his deliveries in the past, but who would you like to replace Mignolet?



Mmm, that Ter Stegen who went to Barcelona. Or one of them one hit wonders from the World Cup.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 17, 2014)

Lovern and Manquillo were both excellent today. Really good signings, can't wait to see Cann play.


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2014)

Fucking hell, we were lucky to win that. Really not very convincing at all. Having said that I liked the look of Manquillo and Jordan Henderson's ball to Sterling for the goal was fucking brilliant. Yes that's me praising Jordan Henderson, a thing I thought impossible. Also Rickie Lambert coming on seemed to liven things up for us with the Southampton defence keeping an eye on him and inadvertently giving Sturridge more space to score. Some positives to take from it but we really look like a bunch of players who've yet to get to know each other yet.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 17, 2014)

And we're off. An improvement on last season when we lost to Southampton at Anfield. Only listened to it on the radio, so not sure how well we played generally. Hope we get another top striker in before the transfer window closes though.


----------



## mack (Aug 21, 2014)

Ballotelli  really not the kind of striker I was hoping for.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 21, 2014)

mack said:


> Ballotelli  really not the kind of striker I was hoping for.



Although,



> Since returning to Italy, he has scored 30 goals in 54 games.



We could do with those goals. Plus, we get to keep up the stress of wondering when he's going to do something naughty and get banned.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 21, 2014)

Not a bad signing, I hope he's calmed down.  

Mind you 30 goals out of 54 isn't bad when you consider how Italian football is, with the kind of football we were playing last year he will be knocking them in left right and centre!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 21, 2014)

We're a bit low on the headcase front this year.


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2014)

Suarez out, Balotelli in. 

Frying pan, fire.


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2014)

I know Rodgers is good at dealing with players with ahem, 'ego issues',  but fuck me, he'll have his work cut out for him here.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 21, 2014)

I think he's a legend but not sure if his style of football is suited to ours. Comes across as a player who likes to hold things up which seems anathema to our free flowing fast paced style of late. Meh we shall see!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 21, 2014)

Voley said:


> Suarez out, Balotelli in.
> 
> Frying pan, fire.



He enjoys a challenge does Brenda.


----------



## mack (Aug 21, 2014)

A done deal @16m - just sorting out terms  

Why always Us?


----------



## Sunray (Aug 21, 2014)

30 goals in 54 games for16 Million indicates that Milan are very happy to let him go for any money.  The loan deal being insanely expensive as they really don't want the option of him returning, at all.

Food for thought...

http://www.businessinsider.com/mario-balotteli-crazy-man-city-stories-2013-1?op=1

Just build him a fireproof bathroom and he'll be fine.


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Just build him a fireproof bathroom and he'll be fine.


----------



## Voley (Aug 21, 2014)

big eejit said:


> He enjoys a challenge does Brenda.


He's fucking got one here.


----------



## grubby local (Aug 21, 2014)

disasterous signing, and that coming from a city fan. we won the league in '12 despite him, not because of him.
gx


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 21, 2014)

Voley said:


> He's fucking got one here.


Bring it on. What have we got to loose?. If he works out, great.

Sterling, Coutinho, Marcovic, Lallana, Sturridge, Borini. We've got plenty of decent forward players already, he can add to that or we can make his price back.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 22, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Bring it on. What have we got to loose?. If he works out, great.
> 
> Sterling, Coutinho, Marcovic, Lallana, Sturridge, Borini. We've got plenty of decent forward players already, he can add to that or we can make his price back.


agreed, whether he's a dick or not, £16m for a proven goal scorer when Hull are will to pay £12m for Shane Long is a fucking bargain.
Plus I wouldn't be suprised if there's one more 'marquee' signing before September 1st.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks like Milan got rid of Balotelli to make way for Radamel Falcao.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 22, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Looks like Milan got rid of Balotelli to make way for Radamel Falcao.



Really? Falcao needs to sack his agent. Monaco and then Milan?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 22, 2014)

Personal terms agreed apparently


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 22, 2014)

Never saw this coming.


----------



## Voley (Aug 22, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Personal terms agreed apparently


I hope one of them is 'Be a dick and friedaweed's lad will be round to fucking sort you out.'


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 23, 2014)

Voley said:


> I hope one of them is 'Be a dick and friedaweed's lad will be round to fucking sort you out.'


Was chatting to the teenager last night about it. She's absolutely gobsmacked. I'd heard the rumors for a while but always put that down to the Bluenoses pulling another good one. I think we've just got rid of Mutley and handed our rivals the knew Dick Dastadly to take the piss out of 

Unbelievable.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 23, 2014)

I think this is a great signing, with Rodgers shepherding him he could really shine.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Was chatting to the teenager last night about it. She's absolutely gobsmacked. I'd heard the rumors for a while but always put that down to the Bluenoses pulling another good one. I think we've just got rid of Mutley and handed our rivals the knew Dick Dastadly to take the piss out of
> 
> Unbelievable.


Looking on the positive side, if Rodgers manages to keep him under control and he scores a load of goals he will have succeeded in getting the best out of a player that Jose Mourinho described as 'unmanageable'. For what (these days) is a 'bargain' £16m. *IF*. And it's big fucking *IF*. sleaterkinney was saying 'What have we got to lose?' earlier on in this thread. I'd say Brendan Rodgers' reputation as a no-nonsense manager with a clear plan for the future. Suarez is a footballing genius/nutter who Rodgers just about kept on a leash until it all went one bite too far. Balotelli is a different kettle of fish. He's not as good a footballer, he slacks off a lot (you could never accuse Suarez of this) and he uses his spare time to blow his own bathroom up. He's not just a step up from Suarez in the headcase stakes, he's in an entirely different league. A league possibly inhabited only by himself and Joey Barton.

It's a massive gamble for Rodgers. If he manages to get the best out of Balotelli, he's not just the great manager I already think he is, he'll be a fucking legend. I really really hope this happens. I don't think it will. If it does I will gladly eat my words.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 24, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


>




I think we might have another title challenge on our hands. Who could possibly replace the mad genius of Suarez? It's obvious. Mario Balotelli.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 24, 2014)

> Last weekend’s opening round of Premier League fixtures was merely a prologue. *The season proper starts at the Etihad on Monday night when Liverpool are the visitors in the first head-to-head between genuine title contenders.*


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 24, 2014)

Liverpool players didn't got much training done today. Mario brought his Premier league medal in so they all had a turn holding it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 25, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> Mario brought his Premier league medal in so they all had a turn holding it.



Let's hope it inspires them to get one of their own this season.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 25, 2014)

Can I just say... Yay! Balotelli! Terrible for you lot, but thanks for keeping the rest of us entertained


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 25, 2014)

Voley said:


> He's not just a step up from Suarez in the headcase stakes, he's in an entirely different league. A league possibly inhabited only by himself and Joey Barton..


I feel like this is an unfair comparison, but I honestly couldn't tell you in which direction


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 25, 2014)

Balotelli is great TV, sometimes a brilliant footballer.  Glad to have him back.  (Not in my team, obviously)


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 25, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I feel like this is an unfair comparison, but I honestly couldn't tell you in which direction


On Balotelli, surely. He's a bit eccentric, but he's not a racist and doesn't bite people.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 25, 2014)

He may have some teething problems...but not _that_ kind.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 25, 2014)

Moreno is having teething problems clearing the ball out of the box. Apart from that we were all over them.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyone got a stream for tonight's game?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 25, 2014)

Citeh  look very solid, very clinical and very comfortable.....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 25, 2014)

Should have had Lambert on from the start to back up Sturridge. We look like a team that hardly knows each other at the moment. Great play from City though. They don't miss much and I can't see many teams taking away any points from the Etihad this season.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 25, 2014)

We bossed them for a while but needed more creativity. Lallana or Ballotelli would have made a difference. I thought the new left back looked good.


----------



## Voley (Aug 25, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> We look like a team that hardly knows each other at the moment.


Yeah, lots of new faces who haven't gelled yet. Having said that I thought we were good first half. I like Moreno too - I think he'll be good this season.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 25, 2014)

Voley said:


> Yeah, lots of new faces who haven't gelled yet. Having said that I thought we were good first half. I like Moreno too - I think he'll be good this season.



Would have been nice to have half a dozen games before coming up against City away and get all the new signings playing together. We can only improve with Lallana fit and Balotelli making his presence felt. I hope.


----------



## Voley (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah, I'm hopeful. Manquillo was good in the last match, too. And Lallana was fucking great for Southampton last year. There are promising signs. Balotellli I'm really not sure about. What's the deal with Enrique? I thought he was meant to be coming back? I would've liked to have seen him out there causing some problems down the wing tonight.


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2014)

When I type Lallana into my predictive text it switches it to Lol land.  About right.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 28, 2014)

That time again folks.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 28, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> That time again folks.



It's been a while. What time is the draw?


----------



## mack (Aug 28, 2014)

Draw is this afternoon 4ish I think.

Bound to end up in a group of death


----------



## Maggot (Aug 28, 2014)

Real Madrid, Basel and Ludogorets Razgrad (No, me neither)


----------



## belboid (Aug 28, 2014)

Ludo (the Bulgarian champions) have had a good run in qualifying for the main draw.

Started in preliminary round 2, beat the mighty champions of Luxembourg, Dudelange, 5-0, but then had to take on the best of (1970's) Eastern Europe, beating Partizan Belgrade on away goals and then Steau Bucharest on penalties to make it this far.  They won't be a pushover, but should be beaten.


----------



## JimW (Aug 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> Ludo (the Bulgarian champions) have had a good run in qualifying for the main draw.
> ...


They're the side that had to put a defender in goal for a penalty shoot-out aren't they? he scored his then saved a couple, real Roy of Rovers stuff


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 28, 2014)

It's a nice draw, we should be beating Basel and Ludogorets.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 29, 2014)

Razgrad, Razgrad de Razgrad
Non, Ludogorets Razgrad!

Can't wait for the Real games. Excellent.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 29, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's a nice draw, we should be beating Basel and Ludogorets.


Basel were a well drilled team not without skill last year and the year before when they beat us (Chelsea) in the CL .however they have lost players and more importantly their manager. I think you will finish second in that group.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 29, 2014)

I predict 1-1 in madrid and 2-1 to lfc at anfield.
Tbh, as long as we get through and El greasy one has his usual Anfield performance (ie shit) I'll be happy.
Also reckon Lazar (cant spell his name, sue me) will be better in Europe than in the league this season.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 29, 2014)

Anyone coming here to Madrid for the Bernabéu leg?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 29, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Anyone coming here to Madrid for the Bernabéu leg?



 if you can get me a ticket and I can pull a two day sicky!


----------



## Favelado (Aug 29, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> if you can get me a ticket and I can pull a two day sicky!



No problem. Suite at The Ritz paid for as well.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 29, 2014)

Favelado said:


> No problem. Suite at The Ritz paid for as well.



De puta madre. I will sort out the after party and las chicas muy simpaticas


----------



## Dandred (Aug 31, 2014)

Not too confident about today's game. Spuds have managed to get their players playing well together, we have yet to gel. 

It think we'll be lucky to leave with a point.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 31, 2014)

Mario is starting!


----------



## Dandred (Aug 31, 2014)

Get in 0-1


----------



## agricola (Aug 31, 2014)

Joe Allen:  "We need to be less honest"


----------



## Dandred (Aug 31, 2014)

Great performance with a nearly new defence.  

I don't know why I though this would be a difficult game.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 31, 2014)

Sterling is something special......


----------



## Voley (Aug 31, 2014)

That was more like it. Looked much more like a team than last weekend, Sterling was fantastic, Sturridge seemed to lose defenders with ease and Moreno's goal was fucking brilliant. Liked Balotelli too - he needs a few games to get sharp but he got into some good positions and I think he'll get a few for us this season. I think he'll also do something so incredibly insane it'll put Suarez to shame, too, but today he was very well-behaved and didn't seem to lose interest as he can do. Good result all in all because Spurs were good in the first half.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 31, 2014)

We looked like we did at our best last season, which is a good sign after 3 games.


----------



## magneze (Aug 31, 2014)

Moreno's was definitely an early contender for goal of the season. Fantastic.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 31, 2014)

Shame we didnt play like that against city with city playing like they did against stoke. Excellent win.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 3, 2014)

A kopite mate sent me this, accompanied by a near audible cringe in his email....


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 3, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Razgrad, Razgrad de Razgrad
> Non, Ludogorets Razgrad!
> 
> Can't wait for the Real games. Excellent.


 
You've never lost against them in a Eruopean Cup match I think.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 3, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> A kopite mate sent me this, accompanied by a near audible cringe in his email....


That's almost dazzeling in its shitness, it's almost art!


----------



## Favelado (Sep 4, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> You've never lost against them in a Eruopean Cup match I think.



We've never lost to them and we won a European Cup final against them. They don't like playing us.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 4, 2014)

Favelado said:


> We've never lost to them and we won a European Cup final against them. They don't like playing us.


if we've never lost against them, but Southampton beat us last season, does that make Southampton European Champions?


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 5, 2014)

What's this about Balotelli kicking a Wolves player in the head during a closed game today?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 12, 2014)

Let's see if Balotelli is man enough to fill Daniel Sturridge's boots for the next three weeks.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 13, 2014)

Going to be a tough game. I hope we do better than last year. 2-2.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 13, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Going to be a tough game. I hope we do better than last year. 2-2.



Doesn't look like we will so far. Dismal stuff.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 13, 2014)

Well, we've set out our stall. Fighting for fourth again.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 13, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Well, we've set out our stall. Fighting for fourth again.


Oi!!! Hands off...thats our stall


----------



## Voley (Sep 14, 2014)

Well that was pretty shit, wasn't it? I know we had problems defensively last year but yesterday was worse. Fair do's to Villa though. Got it right tactically and deserved the win.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 16, 2014)

Interesting half


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 16, 2014)

Bit jammy there chaps. We're looking like we're only firing on two cylinders at the moment. Thank fuck it's not £59 a game


----------



## N_igma (Sep 16, 2014)

Jaysus Christ of Almighty nearly took a coronary there. What was that keeper thinking of at the end? Not complaining anyway. Balotelli took his goal well. Didn't play well but got the result so that's all that matters.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 16, 2014)

At least we put in a better performance than Pundit Paul did tonight.







"Yeah errrr they errr both like errr playing with eachother"

He looked like he'd shat his kecks for most of it.


----------



## Voley (Sep 16, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Bit jammy there chaps. We're looking like we're only firing on two cylinders at the moment.


Yep. I thought Gerrard's assessment of 'OK, and no better' was right. Still look like a bunch of individuals rather than a team. I've liked what I've seen of the new signings so far though, for all that.


----------



## belboid (Sep 16, 2014)

Lovren is clearly taking on the the Carragher role


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 16, 2014)

We're a work in progress, lucky to get a result tonight.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 16, 2014)

Hats off to the Bulgarians. Cracking goal by them to get level and they'd already hit the post. But we scraped the win in the end. But Christ imagine what Real could have done to us this evening. Will have to raise our game massively to avoid humiliation against them.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 17, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Hats off to the Bulgarians. Cracking goal by them to get level and they'd already hit the post. But we scraped the win in the end. But Christ imagine what Real could have done to us this evening. *Will have to raise our game massively to avoid humiliation against them.*


 Yup. I've been offered a ticket for it too


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 17, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Yup. I've been offered a ticket for it too


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 17, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


>



The trouble is I'm desperately trying to find a second offer as well cos I've always taken my daughter to the CL/Europa games and she's already mythed we couldn't go last night. I know I'm probably gonna end up watching it in the King Harry whilst I wait for her to come out of the ground.   I sometimes wish my kids would turn blue. Chester blue though


----------



## N_igma (Sep 17, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> The trouble is I'm desperately trying to find a second offer as well cos I've always taken my daughter to the CL/Europa games and she's already mythed we couldn't go last night. I know I'm probably gonna end up watching it in the King Harry whilst I wait for her to come out of the ground.   I sometimes wish my kids would turn blue. Chester blue though



Or give _me _the ticket then everybody's happy?


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 17, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Or give _me _the ticket then everybody's happy?


I wouldn't fancy your chances fighting our Mollster for a ticket in the kop


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2014)

Looks like we are putting out quite a weak side. 

Not confident, again.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2014)

Shit.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2014)

Double shit.  

We are going to be fucked.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 20, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Double shit.
> 
> We are going to be fucked.



Let's hope your predicting is up to its usual standards.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2014)

We look shaky as fuck.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2014)

Good game, but not for me.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 20, 2014)

Dandred said:


> We look shaky as fuck.



West Ham are playing like we did last season and we are playing like they did.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 20, 2014)

you'd better not win this now.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2014)

Cunty fuck


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 20, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Cunty fuck



A woeful display from us. Did we really almost win the title last season? I must have dreamed that. Well played the Hammers though. Well deserved win.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeap, well played by the Hammers. 

So much promise, so much fail. 

Our confidence will be fucked, Sterling looks to good to play for us, he will be off soon.


----------



## binka (Sep 20, 2014)

binka said:


> liverpool will not finish top four this season. i stake my considerable reputation on it.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 20, 2014)

You had a terrible start last season too. Don't worry, it'll be ok when Suarez returns from his suspension. Oh...


----------



## Sunray (Sep 20, 2014)

I can't see where the goals are going to come from at the moment.  Balotelli is showing his class but about twice a game, not his fault either, he is a player that hangs about the box.  So unless the rest of the team figure out how to get the best out of him essentially by passing it to him from time to time, currently they will struggle to get top half.  

Certainly Brendan Rogers clearly does not know his best team right now. Apart from the back four the team pretty much picked itself last year from about 1/3 the way in.  The team currently looks like 11 people doing their best.  

Far too many long balls.  Far too many balls played to players with their back to the goal.  When they do receive a pass, it appears they have collectively lost the ability to retain it with terrible bouncy first touches that immediately puts themselves under pressure.  Balotelli and Lallana are showing them all up at times in that game.  Their 1st touch and their distribution is another league.

I can only hope Rogers finds his preferred system and set of players soon and point to his first season in charge as an example of what he can do.


----------



## Voley (Sep 20, 2014)

Aye. No shape or form atm. Defence all over the shop.


----------



## agricola (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunray said:


> I can only hope Rogers finds his preferred system and set of players soon and point to his first season in charge as an example of what he can do.



Last season you lot had a lot of quick balls played into space for the likes of Sturridge, Sterling and Bitey to run onto and score from; this season however a lot of teams - everyone apart from Spurs - have worked hard to not create that space, Bitey has been sold and Sturridge is injured.  Whether Rodgers can deal with it and still qualify for the Champions League is, of course, the question.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 23, 2014)

Struggling at home against Middlesborough. How the mighty are fallen.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 23, 2014)

Ha ha. Penalties. Serves you right Liverpool. Come on Middlesborough. Teach these amateurs a lesson.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 23, 2014)

koLOL Toure!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 23, 2014)

C'mon boro!!

Proper cup game this


----------



## big eejit (Sep 23, 2014)

Sudden death on pens.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 23, 2014)

This is great


----------



## big eejit (Sep 23, 2014)

9-9


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 23, 2014)

wtf


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 23, 2014)

Sterling must be worried.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 23, 2014)

aw


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 23, 2014)

Mental. What score was it? 14-13?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 23, 2014)

wtf Adomah 

I think they must have told him to just miss so they could go home


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 23, 2014)

14-13 in the end.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 23, 2014)

At least we know how to score penalties.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 23, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Mental. What score was it? 14-13?



Think so. Commentator lost track at the end.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 23, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Mental. What score was it? 14-13?


Think so...took them 120 minutes and 14 or 15 penalties to beat the wee team.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 23, 2014)

2 more goals and it was the British record


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 23, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Think so...took them 120 minutes and 14 or 15 penalties to beat the wee team.



Never in doubt.


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2014)

well played boro.  Almost did it.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 23, 2014)

England should be forced to watch that penalty shoot out as part of their training. Nearly all of them were top class.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 23, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Think so. Commentator lost track at the end.



The commentator was struggling at the beginning on Five live. Too many sherbets I reckon.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 23, 2014)

Unbelievable. Hope there's highlights on tv tomorrow night anyone know?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyway. Good practise for the later stages of the Champion's League. Optimist? Moi?


----------



## belboid (Sep 23, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> 2 more goals and it was the British record


only outdone by Brockenhurst beating Andover in the Hampshire Senior Cup, 15-14.



N_igma said:


> Unbelievable. Hope there's highlights on tv tomorrow night anyone know?


23.05 BBC1


----------



## Voley (Sep 24, 2014)

I listened to this on 5live. Absolutely insane result. Both goalies scored.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2014)

Voley said:


> I listened to this on 5live. Absolutely insane result. Both goalies scored.


And me. Apparently by the time it finished the last train back to Middlesbrough had left.


----------



## Voley (Sep 24, 2014)

MrSki said:


> And me. Apparently by the time it finished the last train back to Middlesbrough had left.


Mad, wasn't it? The commentator lost count near the beginning. I think he gave Boro a pen they hadn't scored at that point. Looking forward to watching the highlights. It must've been incredibly nerve-wracking if you were there.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2014)

Voley said:


> Mad, wasn't it? The commentator lost count near the beginning. I think he gave Boro a pen they hadn't scored at that point. Looking forward to watching the highlights. It must've been incredibly nerve-wracking if you were there.


Yes. Can't imagine leaving to get a train. I expect some of those poor defeat boro fans have only just got home after spending a dejected night out in Liverpool.


----------



## mack (Sep 24, 2014)

Watching it was fucking annoying - bit surprised that Mignolet didn't save a few of them.

Played well the first the 25 mins but after that it was just the final pass that was lacking, Rossiter played really well and looks like he is the heir apparent for Gerrard, Sterling played well apart from the sloppy pass and missed pen, Suso should really get more game time now. 

Everton @ the weekend - both teams looking to get their season going - so should be a cracker.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 25, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> England should be forced to watch that penalty shoot out as part of their training. Nearly all of them were top class.


 Lots of pacy top right corner shots.  All very accurate, well, except the last.

Except for games where there was an enforced break (flood light failure, crowd invasion, serious injury etc), can't have been much short of being the longest UK match, ever?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 25, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Lots of pacy top right corner shots.  All very accurate, well, except the last.
> 
> Except for games where there was an enforced break (flood light failure, crowd invasion, serious injury etc), can't have been much short of being the longest UK match, ever?


Because there were so few misses on this one, the match with the penalty record must be the longest. The final score was two goals higher than boro/pool and they also missed a shit load. I think they took nearly twice as many in total!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 27, 2014)

We can't afford to lose this one. Not sure we will win it though. 3-3 if Sturridge plays.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 27, 2014)

Yea, I not feeling confident at all about this. Still excited though.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 27, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Still excited though.



I anticipate thrills and spills galore. And a penalty or two, but not thirty again!


----------



## Dandred (Sep 27, 2014)

Great fucking game so far!


----------



## Sunray (Sep 27, 2014)

Where are the goals going to come from?


----------



## scifisam (Sep 27, 2014)

We're having to stream the game because it's on stupid BT sport, and the picture's basically unwatchable. :-(


----------



## Sunray (Sep 27, 2014)

I generally don't read any news and then download them post the game. Watch all the games last year.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 27, 2014)

bloody hell balotelli can't half run. watching him chase the ball is scarey


----------



## Sunray (Sep 27, 2014)

Toothless at the moment.  The team is producing some nice stuff but nobody is looking like they are going to get a goal.  Its been like this since the start of the season.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 27, 2014)

Yea, some lovely football but no sting in our tail


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 27, 2014)

Without Suarez and Sturridge in the team we just don't look like scoring.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 27, 2014)

There is a moment when Henderson stole the ball in the midfield.
Last season that was a goal. 
This season its not even an attempt on goal.

For the 1st 7-8 games there was no Suarez  and Sturridge was in and out, still scored quite a few goals.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 27, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Without Suarez and Sturridge in the team we just don't look like scoring.


dunno. you lot are getting a lot of chances. this game is going to go on luck, if we get lucky on the counter we'll score, if you get lucky in picking out the final pass you'll score.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh and I thought they had sacked Owen as a pundit.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 27, 2014)

mickey owens advice: you need to miss-hit your shots. the plank


----------



## Dandred (Sep 27, 2014)

Great goal!


----------



## Mungy (Sep 27, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Great goal!


aye. the bastard


----------



## Sunray (Sep 27, 2014)

Well....


----------



## N_igma (Sep 27, 2014)

Get in there my son. 

Still looking at this side's performance this season compared to last just depresses me. We were fluid, confident and ambitious going forward now we're nervous and stuttering picking out wrong passes. Fucking shite!


----------



## Mungy (Sep 27, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Still looking at this side's performance this season compared to last just depresses me. We were fluid, confident and ambitious going forward now we're nervous and stuttering picking out wrong passes. Fucking shite!



enough about everton already


----------



## N_igma (Sep 27, 2014)

Fucking hell what a goal!


----------



## Dandred (Sep 27, 2014)

I can see we have loads of potential, the players seems to  be gelling better we just need someone more dangerous and intelligent on the pitch than Ballotelli. 

Fuck


----------



## Mungy (Sep 27, 2014)

we will take that, but we didn't deserve it. but what a goal


----------



## Dandred (Sep 27, 2014)

Yea, cracking goal. We sat back way too much in the last ten mins.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 27, 2014)

Brilliant goal by Everton. 7 points from 6 games after last season's finale is pathetic really for us. Very disappointing.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 28, 2014)

Evertons goal isn't the problem. The problem was the non existent goal threat to make more than 1 set piece goal.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 28, 2014)

52 goals from Suarez and Sturridge last season. Balotelli has scored 1 goal in his last 19 Premier league games. Looking like an increasingly bad bit of maths.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 30, 2014)

Victor Valdes?

I think would be a better keeper than Mignolet, he's not been commanding enough in goal recently.  He's a free agent and the window doesn't apply.

Wouldn't help with the goal situation, just help protect precious 1-0 leads.


----------



## mack (Sep 30, 2014)

I dunno why out of all the defensive players we have that none seem capable or confident enough to lead the others?

Obviously when Carra was playing you could hear him shouting and directing the defence from a mile away which made defending much easier.

Maybe Valdes directing from the back is a solution - can't really remember what he was like at Barca - a great shot stopper certainly, but he did have Pique and the hairy one to deal with most of the problems.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 1, 2014)

Bollock-Telly can fuck off lambasting Sterling for having a shot on goal after making a chance for himself  at 42 mins. When he's got as many goal in the bag as Teh Rah he can do his 







He's getting on my fucking tits already


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 1, 2014)

He's back. Back again....Jose back Jose's back


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 1, 2014)

Good first half in the Diverlorets match


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 1, 2014)

Basel were bound to score sooner or later. We've barely had a shot on goal. Hard to win matches without a goal scorer in the team.


----------



## Mungy (Oct 2, 2014)

gutted for youse lot. pull yer fuckin socks up.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 2, 2014)

Not going to plan is it.


----------



## Voley (Oct 2, 2014)

Didn't see this but doesn't sound like I missed much. Anyone know if the highlights are on normal telly anywhere?


----------



## mack (Oct 2, 2014)

There really wasn't any highlights.. Gave the ball away all over the pitch..poor passing when in good positions.. Only player to come out with any credit was Jose IMO.

I would start with borini (assuming studge is not fit) at least he will make a fucking effort to get behind defences.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 2, 2014)

I blame the thread starter @goldencitrone, way too much confidence in that opening post.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 4, 2014)

Jose Enrique is a top class left back.

But fuck me, Liverpool are currently the most boring as fuck team to watch.  Seriously.  It's like watching slow drying paint dry.

No goal threat from anywhere.  Balotelli is a big guy, do the West Ham thing and lump it in for a goal mouth scramble type goal.


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2014)

[QUOTE="Sunray, post: 13441340, member: 1329]  Balotelli is a big guy, do the West Ham thing and lump it in for a goal mouth scramble type goal.[/QUOTE]

A)  That didn't take long
B)  We don't do that any more,  we've evolved a bit now.  Moved on.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 4, 2014)

What a change from last season. I'm not even slightly confident about beating this team. I just feel like I'm watching to see how badly we play.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 4, 2014)

> *Liverpool XI:* Mignolet, Manquillo, Skrtel, Lovren, Moreno, Henderson, Gerrard, Sterling, Coutinho, Lallana, Lambert



At last we are giving Lambert a chance. Will do Mario good to start the match on the bench for once. Get some goals for us please Rickie.


----------



## mack (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok - lets see how this works out.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 4, 2014)

Not the best of games is it?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Voley (Oct 4, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Thank fuck for that.


I was just going to post those very same words.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 4, 2014)

That was at half time! But still!


----------



## Voley (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Sunray (Oct 4, 2014)

There was a 5 min spell in there when it looked like they would get back to the levels of old, but no.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 4, 2014)

Sunray said:


> There was a 5 min spell in there when it looked like they would get back to the levels of old, but no.



Promising though. Lovely move for Lallana's well taken goal and a good strike from Henderson. Really missing Sturridge to give some bite to our attack. Some easyish games coming up to give us a bit more confidence. (Not the Real Madrid ones, obviously).


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2014)

A much needed three points. I would've feared for our confidence if we'd lost this one. Not particularly convincing, and not particularly pretty either but still a win nonetheless. I shudder to think what Real Madrid will do to that defence mind. Fucking hell.

But, for all that, Lallana showed some of the skills he had for Southampton last season. First time he's done that properly for us and it was a lovely goal. And there was some promising one-touch stuff between Balotelli and Gerrard.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 5, 2014)

Balotelli was excellent when he came on. I think he is really going to shine once we settle.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 5, 2014)

Interesting transfer rumours. Guess we'd have to stay in the Champion's League past the group stage to keep Benzema interested. And put up a fight against his current team in the next month or so.



> Liverpool FC transfer gossip: Brendan Rodgers in talks with Real Madrid over Karim Benzema deal; Reds set to sign ‘English Messi’ Dele Alli



http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/liverpool-fc-transfer-gossip-brendan-7875191


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 8, 2014)

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/me-myself-igor-exclusive-and-7902068



> * Me, myself and Igor: Exclusive (and definitely not fictional) excerpts from Igor Biscan's Liverpool FC autobiography *
> 
> Oct 08, 2014 12:58
> By Kristian Walsh
> ...


----------



## Sunray (Oct 18, 2014)

That just great. Odd how some players are just injury prone.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2014)

Rah has been rested


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh well. At least the pressure will be on to buy another top striker in January.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 19, 2014)

Is it just me or do we look really shit, again?


----------



## agricola (Oct 19, 2014)

Please, please, _please_ play like this on Wednesday... it will be hilarious.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 19, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Is it just me or do we look really shit, again?



We are playing like it's us who are bottom of the league. QPR unlucky not to be 2-0 up at half-time. Real Madrid must be rubbing their knees in anticipation.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 19, 2014)

So much space but no one willing to get in.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 19, 2014)

Are we that bad we need an own goal to win a game?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 19, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Are we that bad we need an own goal to win a game?



Worse. We need an own goal to draw against the bottom team. Pathetic.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 19, 2014)

Real Madrid next


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 19, 2014)

Dunne's 10th PL og


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 19, 2014)

wtf


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2014)

madness


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 19, 2014)

Never in doubt. Thank fuck the QPR defence is even more useless than ours.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Dandred (Oct 19, 2014)

Well, we won but I don't feel like we deserved it. 

Bring in real!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 19, 2014)

Amazingly, that result takes us up to fifth place, 2 points ahead of Arsenal, Man U and Tottenham.


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2014)

Good grief. How the fuck did we manage to win that?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 19, 2014)

Next 3 Premier league games are home to Hull, away to Newcastle and then home to Chelsea. Anything could happen. Will be interesting to see how we cope with a rampant Chelsea this time round.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 19, 2014)

What the fuck? Not complaining about the points but fuck that was a shocking performance need to up our game for Real match.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29683553

Is a very accurate summary of all the issues.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 20, 2014)

We always knew it would be tough without Suarez and even tougher without Sturridge playing, but at least we could have sorted the defence out. Weak attack and shoddy defence despite massive expenditure is starting to look a bit like poor management.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 20, 2014)

When Rogers put out a substantial core of last years players, like a light bulb, back came the understanding and dynamism of last year going forward at least.

Just need someone to take advantage of the chances.


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2014)

Bale doubtful for wednesday.  If the same could be said for another dozen or so, Liverpool may have a chance


----------



## mack (Oct 20, 2014)

Madrid have the classico on saturday afternoon coming up - so they may rest a couple.

Be interesting to see Pepe and Ballotelli battle it out to see who is the biggest headcase.

We've been so poor I wouldn't put it past us to actually win the game convincingly


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 21, 2014)

To quote the bloke in the pub the night we beat Barca at the Nou Camp: 
"We'll either dick 'um or get dicked"

That time i reasonably confident.

This time? 

Well, let's just say Mario Ballotelli and leave it at that.


----------



## binka (Oct 21, 2014)

mack said:


> Madrid have the classico on saturday afternoon coming up - so they may rest a couple.


http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsleague/season=2015/clubs/club=50051/

that's the real madrid's 25 man champions league squad. real have won their last 7 games scoring 32 goals. they'd need to rest about 19 of those players for liverpool to stand any chance.


----------



## belboid (Oct 22, 2014)

Are there no highlights on telly tonight?  They seem to have been cancelled for the Mobo's


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't know if I dare watch this tonight.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 22, 2014)

I've not felt this iffy about going to the game for donks. Could get our arses handed to us tonight. Keep an eye out for me and the teenager. We're wearing red shits and red bobble hats and not sitting together  She's behind the goal, kop end, and I'm in restricted viewing in the main stand 

Later reds..

and its a one can of stella, two for the train..third one in the Harry and piss it on Spain


----------



## mack (Oct 22, 2014)

Voley said:


> I don't know if I dare watch this tonight.



Have faith!

the U21's beat their counterparts 3-2 earlier - the future looks bright!


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 22, 2014)

You lot are going to get destroyed tonight


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 22, 2014)

I think we can win this if Real score a brace of own goals.


----------



## belboid (Oct 22, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> I think we can win this if Real score a brace of own goals.


where are the other two you'll need gonna come from?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 22, 2014)

belboid said:


> where are the other two you'll need gonna come from?



Penalties; goalie red card for the first, Ronaldo red card for the second.


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2014)

Any stream recommendations? Can't go to the pub tonight.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 22, 2014)

Try drakula stream. 

Liverpool haven't let in any goals yet! That's more than we were expecting here.

Edit: I jinxed it.


----------



## binka (Oct 22, 2014)

this is going well


----------



## belboid (Oct 22, 2014)

ow


----------



## scifisam (Oct 22, 2014)

I was trying to log in to paddy power to use a free bet before the game, but couldn't get in. If I had, I'd have put on a treacherous tenner on Real to win 5-0. I might be right. :-(


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 22, 2014)

Have they mentionedned istanbul on the telly yet?
Bloke in front of me dropped his hotdog just . It's Fucking gripping stuff from the stands


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 22, 2014)

Real Madrid are no QPR.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 22, 2014)

I can't watch any more, our defence is so shaky.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 22, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> I can't watch any more, our defence is so shaky.



Our defence.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 22, 2014)

Suarez will be playing again at the weekend. Hope he gets a hat-trick against Real.


----------



## binka (Oct 22, 2014)

liverpool extremely lucky that real have to play someone decent at the weekend


----------



## 1927 (Oct 22, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Suarez will be playing again at the weekend. Hope he gets a hat-trick against Real.


Yeah, he's gonna bite Ronaldo,Bale and Cassilas!


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 22, 2014)

binka said:


> liverpool extremely lucky that real have to play someone decent at the weekend


Yup.


----------



## agricola (Oct 23, 2014)

It is all Balotelli's fault, apparently.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 23, 2014)

"There’s a reason when you go to the supermarket and things are half price. Why on earth they went for him, I’ll never know. They should have just left him alone. The fact he [Rodgers] went and got him, it just doesn’t make any sense to me.”  

Jamie Redknapp tells Balotelli to bogof.


----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2014)

Just seen the Balotelli shirt swap thing. Prat. Hardly the biggest problem we've got right now mind. Third goal was just typical of our defence at the moment. They don't seem to be able to communicate.


----------



## mack (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah - I think shirt swapping is the least of our "issues" at the moment. Think we should do a Barcalona/Spain thing and play with no strikers against Hull


----------



## binka (Oct 24, 2014)

big eejit said:


> "There’s a reason when you go to the supermarket and things are half price. Why on earth they went for him, I’ll never know. They should have just left him alone. The fact he [Rodgers] went and got him, it just doesn’t make any sense to me.”
> 
> Jamie Redknapp tells Balotelli to bogof.


just done a google news search from mid august to mid september for the terms 'redknapp' and 'balotelli' and i can't find him mentioning these pearls of wisdom anywhere at all when liverpool signed him. you'd have thought a man paid for his opinions might have piped up at the time.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 24, 2014)

mack said:


> Yeah - I think shirt swapping is the least of our "issues" at the moment. Think we should do a Barcalona/Spain thing and play with no strikers against Hull



I'd like to see Lambert and Borini up front against Hull. Give them a chance to strike up a prolific goal-scoring partnership.


----------



## mack (Oct 24, 2014)

Agreed..they've both been very patient and deserve a run out.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 25, 2014)

binka said:


> just done a google news search from mid august to mid september for the terms 'redknapp' and 'balotelli' and i can't find him mentioning these pearls of wisdom anywhere at all when liverpool signed him. you'd have thought a man paid for his opinions might have piped up at the time.



Great research. I guess Redknapp thought, as any ex Liverpool player would I imagine, that it was better to give a player a chance rather than undermine him before he'd played a game.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 25, 2014)

big eejit said:


> "There’s a reason when you go to the supermarket and things are half price. Why on earth they went for him, I’ll never know. They should have just left him alone. The fact he [Rodgers] went and got him, it just doesn’t make any sense to me.”
> 
> Jamie Redknapp tells Balotelli to bogof.



As if anything that Jamie Redknapp says is of any importance? The man is a fucking idiot. Couple of years ago him, Souness and Benitez were the pundits during a Barca game. Benitez and Souness were articulate, incisive, talking about how Barca play, why they're great to watch, Sounness saying he'd live there to get to the Camp Nou every week, Benitez talking about their way of educating players to play the game and Redknapp pipes up... 'They're great, it's brilliant... superb.... Reams of superlatives but, unlike Benitez and Souness, not a hint of understanding or analysis. Completely empty headed...


----------



## N_igma (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm going back to the stage where I'm dreading every single fucking game. The wheel has come full circle. But yeh I agree give Borini a chance he was brilliant last season for Sunderland.


----------



## binka (Oct 25, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Great research. I guess Redknapp thought, as any ex Liverpool player would I imagine, that it was better to give a player a chance rather than undermine him before he'd played a game.


oh that's ok then. my point was a general one about shit hindsight punditry but now you mention it i suppose being ex-liverpool then two months is the requisite amount of time before undermining a player. although maybe someone should tell rodgers because he started undermining him 3 weeks ago by telling the world balotelli wasn't his first choice.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 25, 2014)

We aren't looking too sharp but better than the QPR game. 

Doesn't looking we are going to score though....


----------



## Dandred (Oct 25, 2014)

We look so easy to defend against, hopefully this change will make a difference.


----------



## binka (Oct 25, 2014)

liverpool were much better after lallana and allen went off. thought allen was pretty rubbish first half with misplaced passes and poor first touch. balotelli unlucky not to score. ideally would have liked him to get a hattrick and liverpool to concede four but i'll take a 0-0


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 25, 2014)

Don't know how we are going to score without Sturridge in the team. Balotelli simply can't score and Lambert doesn't look sharp enough after sitting on the bench for so long.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 28, 2014)

Took 1/3 of the season when Rogers 1st started to get the team playing in the way he likes.  The old squad can do it, new players are still getting to grips with it.  

Lost two leading scorers in the Premier league, no team in the world could lose that much quality and not struggle.


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2014)

Can't help thinking that Borini would've stuck Balotelli's chances away, particularly the one right at the end.


----------



## mack (Oct 28, 2014)

You know I think there is some kind of "issue" between Borini and Rogers - he was virtually out the door to Sunderland and then changed his mind at the last minute and decided to "fight for a place" in the team - whether this fucked some plan Rogers had to get another striker from somewhere I don't know. Can't remember now but was this around the same time as us trying for Remy - then pulling out because of a "heart" condition?


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2014)

mack said:


> You know I think there is some kind of "issue" between Borini and Rogers - he was virtually out the door to Sunderland and then changed his mind at the last minute and decided to "fight for a place" in the team - whether this fucked some plan Rogers had to get another striker from somewhere I don't know.


I'd been thinking exactly the same thing. I can't work out whether Rodgers is doing the 'no one player's bigger than the club' thing (for whatever reason) or he's just sticking with Balotelli until he scores and gets some confidence.


----------



## mack (Oct 28, 2014)

Borini's looked like our best player so far, movement, accurate shooting..hope he bags one in the second half.


----------



## mack (Oct 28, 2014)

Lovely cross and finish my Mario - think we deserved to win that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 28, 2014)

Great comeback with a couple of lovely goals. At last.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 29, 2014)

Who do we fancy in the quarter finals? Bournemouth, Sheff Utd, Derby or Brighton would suit me.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 29, 2014)

Away to Bournemouth it is. Plenty of scope for that one to go tits up.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 29, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Away to Bournemouth it is. Plenty of scope for that one to go tits up.



Very tough fixture.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 29, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Very tough fixture.



See Chelsea thread.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 1, 2014)

Not the best first half I've seen, our defense look dodgy as fuck again!


----------



## binka (Nov 1, 2014)

half time and i've put wolves birmingham on for a bit - much more enjoyable


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 1, 2014)

bloddy hell


----------



## mack (Nov 1, 2014)

Such a piss poor performance from every single player.

Not happy with that level of effort at all.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 1, 2014)

A couple of easy games coming up to give us some confidence. Oh, wait.


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2014)

My God that was shite. Deserved to get beaten. If we play like that in the next two games we'll be destroyed.


----------



## mack (Nov 1, 2014)

I think Sterling is wasted out on the right, he's such a good player at receiving the ball and turning tight left or right and then running at the centre of defences that he can cause all sorts of problems, today he hardly got a look in stuck out there.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 1, 2014)

D'you reckon Rodgers has a handle on this ? lots of money spent, one key player gone and an arsey/ mercurial  balotelli signed - blip or has rogers been exposed ?


----------



## Sunray (Nov 1, 2014)

Its very hard to say.  Rogers has a solid track record of putting out attacking teams.  But when your team loses two players  that scored over 50 goals between them, how can you regain any sort of momentum.	This is especially true when those two players created spaces and had real pace.  The midfield is essentially trying to adapt to a totally new style of play.   Baoltelli isn't really helping,  technically pretty gifted but his mental health issues mean he is never going to lead the team to glory. 

Without some form of threat up front its all played in front of defences who are breathing a sign of relief. Run into the ground and every tiny weakness exposed last season.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Its very hard to say.  Rogers has a solid track record of putting out attacking teams.  But when your team loses two players  that scored over 50 goals between them, how can you regain any sort of momentum.	This is especially true when those two players created spaces and had real pace.  The midfield is essentially trying to adapt to a totally new style of play.   Baoltelli isn't really helping,  technically pretty gifted *but his mental health issues mean he is never going to lead the team to glory*.
> 
> Without some form of threat up front its all played in front of defences who are breathing a sign of relief. Run into the ground and every tiny weakness exposed last season.



Wouldn't say that he has mental health issues. He's just a completely different player to what Sturridge and Suarez offered to the likes of Gerrard and Coutinho in terms of constant running. Its just not Mario's style or one of his strengths.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 1, 2014)

He has admitted to having a mental health problem.  Its less about him as a striker more his ability to take a game and make it his.  Diego Costa is a good counterpoint, he is great because he wants to win, this carries into the rest of the team.  Balotelli doesn't have that and while very skilful his demeanour is so negative, never going to inspire his team mates.  

Liverpool lack any goal threat and a still shaky defence is a combination from hell.  If this continues I can see a relegation battle this year.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 2, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> D'you reckon Rodgers has a handle on this ? lots of money spent, one key player gone and an arsey/ mercurial  balotelli signed - blip or has rogers been exposed ?


What about all the other crap players we bought this summer, why focus on ballotelli?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 2, 2014)

I still think Ballotelli will come good.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 2, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> What about all the other crap players we bought this summer, why focus on ballotelli?



clam down calm down - just asking a question...

I think youse were taken to the cleaners (again) when everytone else saw how much cash you had in your hands for the toher stuff- not bad players but not worth the £

Why balotelli ? because is takes a very skilled manager to handle players like this consistantly and productively - signing Balotelli is either the smartest move/dumbest move this season - hence my q about BR being up to it


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 4, 2014)

So predictions then?


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 4, 2014)

Kolo Toure starts tonight, this suprised me for two reasons:

1. He's playing Real Madrid.

2. For some reason I keep on thinking we sold him in the summer....


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> So predictions then?


Disaster. Fire. Brimstone. Armageddon. The End of The World. The Four Horsemen Of The Apocalypse. 

Worse still, Kolo Toure vs Christiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 4, 2014)

Ronaldo, Benzema, Rodriguez, Isco, Modric and Kroos, with Bale to come off the bench.

Against Kolo Toure.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 4, 2014)

It goes without saying..........








......0 - 1.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 4, 2014)

.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm hoping Real put out their b-team, too. Otherwise...


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 4, 2014)

Fuckin'ell  No Stevie, No Rah

I hope he's made Toure Capt for the Lols

Shine bright like a diamond


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 4, 2014)

Mind you our bench looks the best it's been for a while


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 4, 2014)

Although, we've put out a b-team and there's still no room for Lambert. Will he be heading off at Christmas? Along with Borini? Who needs strikers?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 4, 2014)

The commentary team seem shocked we aren't playing our first team. It's obvious why we aren't playing our best team. We don't want our best team to get completely destroyed by Real Madrid. Doesn't take a genius to work that out.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 4, 2014)

Genius move this by Brendan 

We're running them ragged


----------



## scifisam (Nov 4, 2014)

I predict 4-0. Real have scored 41 goals in their last ten games, all of which they won.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 4, 2014)

Separated at birth?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 4, 2014)

We should give them 1-0 head start the way we're playing


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 4, 2014)

Man of the half ​


----------



## scifisam (Nov 4, 2014)

Not been nearly as bad as expected.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 4, 2014)

Has McMannamon driven to the game with his head out the car window?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 4, 2014)

scifisam said:


> Not been nearly as bad as expected.



Indeed. A 1-0 defeat will feel like a victory.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 4, 2014)

scifisam said:


> Not been nearly as bad as expected.


Better than last week with BA La Telly  and the A team


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 4, 2014)

He's my new Igor tonight


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 4, 2014)

Need a red card for Real and a couple of penalties for us to put this to bed.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 4, 2014)

As good as a win that. Moanringio was right. Genius


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 4, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> Has McMannamon driven to the game with his head out the car window?


I think him, Gareth Bale, Stevie Van Zandt and Ray Reardon are all using the same Barber


----------



## scifisam (Nov 4, 2014)

That was actually pretty good. Not an actual win, but considering that it's Real Madrid, it's good as. 

Perhaps they should play that line up next time.


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm very confused now. I know we lost but we were pretty good. _Toure _was good.


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2014)

Frieda. Help me out here. Wtf is going on?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 4, 2014)

Voley said:


> Frieda. Help me out here. Wtf is going on?


He shined bright like a diamond


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 4, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> He shined bright like a diamond


Fuck sake, got Rihanna stuck in my head now!


----------



## Dandred (Nov 4, 2014)

So, it look like we played better away from home with our B team.........

My confidence in Rodgers is being tested a little.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 5, 2014)

16 million in todays money for a striker that scored 30 in 50 would be a risk worth taking IMO.   Need to play him in more.


Voley said:


> I'm very confused now. I know we lost but we were pretty good. _Toure _was good.



He was, looked commanding at times.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 5, 2014)

Also thought the very much changed team did play quite well.  They passed the ball really well with confidence.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 5, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> Fuck sake, got Rihanna stuck in my head now!


Bright like a diaaaAAAmond!


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 5, 2014)

If anything, I'm suprised I even know the lyrics....

Anyway, FOOTBALL!!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 5, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> If anything, I'm suprised I even know the lyrics....
> 
> Anyway, FOOTBALL!!


You're a shooting star I see
A vision of ecstasy

It was on an advert before the kick off and my two annoying brats children were singing it every time Kolo got the ball. That's why I started it on here. I woke up with it in me fucking head this morning

You should of heard what they were singing every time Ramos got the ball something to do with his face looking like a donkeys arse

They're going to bed early next time


----------



## Voley (Nov 5, 2014)

Put your best team out against Newcastle: Lose 1-0
Put your B Team out against Real Madrid: Lose 1-0

As one James Greaves once put it, 'Verily, this sport doth confound one's very senses!'


----------



## mack (Nov 5, 2014)

I think Brenda was more pissed off than he let on after the Newcastle game - we all witnessed a piss poor effort from the A team, think a few of them needed a good kick up the arse - play like that again and they will miss out on the "big" games.

Really hope it just "clicks" against the blues on Saturday we really need a result against them for points and confidence.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 5, 2014)

mack said:


> Really hope it just "clicks" against the blues on Saturday we really need a result against them for points and confidence.



I would love us to get a result against Chelsea, but I just don't see where the goals are going to come from unless Sturridge has made a miraculous recovery.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 5, 2014)

^^ 
This. Desperately short of a decent striker.  Every game I've watched this season, which is all of them apart from the Hull game.  Some good play in spells but never get the feeling they are going to score.


----------



## binka (Nov 8, 2014)

if liverpool lose today there are 7 teams below them who could overtake them in the table with a win or draw this weekend (8 if you include sunderland who are 3 pts behind on -7 g/d compared to liverpools 0 - althought two 4-0 wins for chelsea and sunderland would do it). we could see liverpool in the bottom half of the table with fewer than half the points of the league leaders with nearly a third of the season played.

would that constitute a crisis?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice to see you full of confidence!


----------



## big eejit (Nov 8, 2014)

binka said:


> if liverpool lose today there are 7 teams below them who could overtake them in the table with a win or draw this weekend (8 if you include sunderland who are 3 pts behind on -7 g/d compared to liverpools 0 - althought two 4-0 wins for chelsea and sunderland would do it). we could see liverpool in the bottom half of the table with fewer than half the points of the league leaders with nearly a third of the season played.
> 
> would that constitute a crisis?



They can't all overtake Liverpool. För one thing Everton are playing Sunderland so we can't both get 3 points.


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2014)

https://vine.co/v/Oe2YnZpiHXU


----------



## big eejit (Nov 8, 2014)

agricola said:


> https://vine.co/v/Oe2YnZpiHXU



Sounds like my bro in law.


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2014)

Well that could've been worse. At least we looked like a team for decent chunks of the match. Also good to see us taking the game to them from the off like last season. 

It's not a brilliant situation to be in when we've been beaten three times in a week and I think we're improving, mind.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 8, 2014)

Seriously FUCK THIS SEASON!


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 8, 2014)

Voley said:


> As one James Greaves once put it, 'Verily, this sport doth confound one's very senses!'



Didn't he also do, "My noble lord Hamlet, over 'ere, son. On me 'ead!"?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 8, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Didn't he also do, "My noble lord Hamlet, over 'ere, son. On me 'ead!"?



Rosencrantz and Guildenstern. Sounds exactly like 2 mediocre defenders Liverpool tend to purchase.


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Didn't he also do, "My noble lord Hamlet, over 'ere, son. On me 'ead!"?


"To pluck bright honour from the pale-faced moon or dive into the bottom of the deep, where fathom-line could never touch the ground and pluck up drowned honour by the locks. Verily, my lord, 'twas a game of two halves."

Ian St John.


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Rosencrantz and Guildenstern.


"Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are dead."
"Can we have them for 25 million a piece?"


----------



## binka (Nov 8, 2014)

big eejit said:


> They can't all overtake Liverpool. För one thing Everton are playing Sunderland so we can't both get 3 points.


i do realise this! i said there are 7 teams who could overtake liverpool, not that liverpool could be overtaken by 7 teams.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 8, 2014)

binka said:


> i do realise this! i said there are 7 teams who could overtake liverpool, not that liverpool could be overtaken by 7 teams.



Some meagre consultation for Liverpool fans apparently.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 8, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Rosencrantz and Guildenstern. Sounds exactly like 2 mediocre defenders Liverpool tend to purchase.



That made me laugh like a monkey. My wife didn't get the joke. (and despite being a southerner she's not a Liverpool fan)


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 9, 2014)

It's a good job we rested all those players against Real. Otherwise Chelsea could have given us a real thumping. Good work Brendan. Damage limitation for the rest of the season it is then.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 9, 2014)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...han-having-a-dance-says-rodgers-2014110692500


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 9, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...han-having-a-dance-says-rodgers-2014110692500


----------



## big eejit (Nov 10, 2014)

Is Can likely to keep his place in the team? Asking for a friend.


----------



## mack (Nov 11, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Is Can likely to keep his place in the team? Asking for a friend.



Looked like he was getting to grips with premiership midfield battles on Saturday - I'd keep him in alongside Gerrard and Henderson for now.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 11, 2014)

mack said:


> Looked like he was getting to grips with premiership midfield battles on Saturday - I'd keep him in alongside Gerrard and Henderson for now.



Thanks was looking at him for fantasy footy cos he's cheap, not crap and Liverpool have good fixtures. But I gather he's a holding mid, despite his goal at the weekend. Which diminishes his appeal.


----------



## mack (Nov 11, 2014)

He was bought as a possible replacement for Gerrard in the holding role - but he's currently playing ahead of Gerrard and making runs with the ball - which he ain't too bad at doing considering the size of him.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 12, 2014)

Can looks the best player of the bunch that came.

I'm still saying unless they can stem the tide into the Liverpool goal and start making some decent chances, a relegation battle is a distinct possibility this year.  Four shots on target in 90 minutes , none of which troubled the keeper really isn't good enough.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 12, 2014)

Sturridge should be back after the international break, so that will take a bit of the pressure off Balotelli up front and we should start scoring a few more goals. Priority is to qualify for the last 16 in the Champion's League and stay within shouting distance of the top four. I am praying that we can somehow persuade a world class striker to join the club in January and get us back on track again.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 12, 2014)

Defence still needs work. Not scoring should translate into 0-0 draws no?  I'd get a bit of comfort from a few of those.


----------



## belboid (Nov 14, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/nov/13/divock-origi-liverpool-lille-belgium

Good news, or just another player who'll take at least half a season to adapt to a new league and playing style?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 14, 2014)

belboid said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/nov/13/divock-origi-liverpool-lille-belgium
> 
> Good news, or just another player who'll take at least half a season to adapt to a new league and playing style?



He impressed in the world cup. The sooner the better I reckon. Rumours of Benitez's Napoli making an offer for Balotelli in January, too.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 15, 2014)

Balotelli, injured.  Perhaps Lambert will get a bit of a run now?


----------



## Sunray (Nov 19, 2014)

Sturridge injured before he kicks a ball.  

Are we going to see him again this 1/2 of the season I wonder.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 19, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Sturridge injured before he kicks a ball.
> 
> Are we going to see him again this 1/2 of the season I wonder.


Really? Christ.


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2014)

Six more weeks apparently.  Kiss this season goodbye

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30109077


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 19, 2014)

Well lads, I'm going to say it:

I don't think we're gunna win the league this season...


----------



## mack (Nov 19, 2014)

Time for the llama and Lambert show


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 19, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> Well lads, I'm going to say it:
> 
> I don't think we're gunna win the league this season...



even the Champion's League is slipping slowly out of our reach.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 20, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> Well lads, I'm going to say it:
> 
> I don't think we're gunna win the league this season...



Losing one of the worlds greatest players meant this wouldn't get you anything other than dismal odds.  Losing two top class strikers?

If we are mid table I will be very impressed.  Rodgers should get manager of the season.  

Currently the team couldn't create a chance if their lives depended on it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2014)

Daniel Taylor is spot on in this article. Another loss to Palace today and we are slipping towards the relegation zone. Our brilliant swine indeed.

http://www.theguardian.com/football...ol-suffering-luis-suarez-title-crystal-palace



> Liverpool have lost all their forward momentum. Southampton, having banked two-thirds of the Suárez money for Lallana, Lovren and Lambert, must be sniggering behind their hands as they peer down the table from second place. Chelsea have become a speck in the distance and Liverpool are approaching a milestone they would never have thought possible when Alan Hansen lifted the trophy in 1990. From here, it is threatening to be an awfully long way back.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2014)

It started out so well.  

One of the palace players (Bolassie?) looks like someone's done a diarrhoea shit down his head.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2014)

scifisam said:


> It started out so well.
> 
> One of the palace players (Bolassie?) looks like someone's done a diarrhoea shit down his head.



We were playing great for the first 20 seconds of the match.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't know why I even bother. 

Jesus Christ.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 23, 2014)

I really thought they might at least draw this match. 



Dandred said:


> I don't know why I even bother.
> 
> Jesus Christ.



From how quiet this thread is compared to last year, I think a lot of people aren't bothering any more.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2014)

Things will pick up when the relegation battle starts to hot up in March.


----------



## binka (Nov 23, 2014)

blimey... maybe it isn't mario balotelli's fault afterall? 

this is probably the worst liverpool team i have ever seen play


----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 23, 2014)

Dreadful and I don't see any way out of this mess.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes. Yes. Yes.  

Whoops, sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## binka (Nov 23, 2014)

spartacus mills said:


> Dreadful and I don't see any way out of this mess.


rodgers needs sacking for starters. the man is a grade a twat.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 23, 2014)

hes doing fine. Give him a new pardew inspired 8 year contract.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 23, 2014)

Crisis!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2014)

On the plus side I've just got two tickets for the stoke game because the season ticket holders want a week off from the misery 

I said How much do you want for the tickets, the replay was we'll pay you Frieda


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2014)

Alright.  What the fuck is going on?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 23, 2014)

so what the problem here? the past few years have seen the managers backed with massive £, yet the expected returns are not happening - whats going wrong ?


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh my God that was really fucking bad. Can't fault Palace again though - they thoroughly deserved it.


----------



## binka (Nov 23, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27162437




			
				brendan said:
			
		

> when you spend over £100m you'd expect to be challenging for the league.



lol


----------



## big eejit (Nov 23, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> so what the problem here? the past few years have seen the managers backed with massive £, yet the expected returns are not happening - whats going wrong ?



Rodgers is clueless?


----------



## Sunray (Nov 23, 2014)

Not being the best defensive coach which I think has haunted him for his career.  

I think he should employ a top defensive coach.  Might not be able to go out and buy a top quality striker but you can get a team well drilled enough to set up shop in such a way goals don't go in.   Once the 1st goal goes in, Palace should be in for real battle.	It might not be pretty but it would steady a ship that I currently think is relegation material.   Shipping goals and not scoring.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2014)

I can see Andreas Villa Boas there next season


----------



## mack (Nov 24, 2014)

In Rafa we trust? 

Can see it happening if this continues and can see us getting turned over in the CL on Wednesday.

The team has completely lost it's confidence and possibly it's belief in the manager - think we should hang tight till Xmas and see if turns around.

Cannot believe we are only 5 points behind Utd in fourth - the premier league (Chelsea excluded) is utter shite, no wonder we're not getting anywhere in Europe these days.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2014)

mack said:


> the premier league (Chelsea excluded) is utter shite, no wonder we're not getting anywhere in Europe these days.


Ain't that the truth......


----------



## big eejit (Nov 24, 2014)

mack said:


> In Rafa we trust?
> 
> Can see it happening if this continues and can see us getting turned over in the CL on Wednesday.
> 
> ...



You could argue that the fact that you're only 5 points off 4th spot shows how competitive the Premier league is. Most teams in it are good enough to take points off most other teams so it's very tight.


----------



## ffsear (Nov 24, 2014)

scifisam said:


> looks like someone's done a diarrhoea shit down his head.



Probably one of your defenders!


----------



## Mungy (Nov 24, 2014)

suarez wasn't replaceable. though still think brenda is a good manager and will sort it out. whilst, i do like to see you redshite get beat, i was hoping you were going to fight better than this. my dream was redshite win the champions league, everton finish top 4 and next season both everton and liverpool in the champions league. not looking too hopeful for either of us.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 24, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Not being the best defensive coach which I think has haunted him for his career.



Prior to last season his record as a defensive coach isn't particularly bad actually. 

2012-13 First season at Liverpool 5th best defence in the league (despite finishing 7th)
2011-12 First premier league season at Swansea 9th (finished 11th)
2010-11 Championship 2nd best defence (finished 3rd)


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 26, 2014)

Crunch time for Brendan and the team. Draw or lose tonight and his position is going to get shakier than Shakin Stevens with Parkinson's.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 26, 2014)

SHINE BRIGHT LIKE A DIAMOND


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 26, 2014)

Get in Rickay


----------



## scifisam (Nov 26, 2014)

Interesting game so far. Wish I'd remembered to put some money on it.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 26, 2014)

Rogers' body language as he went to celebrate, then stopped, was hilarious. :-D


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 26, 2014)

Can we hold on for five more minutes? Tense stuff.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 26, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Can we hold on for five more minutes? Tense stuff.



No. Great defending. And deservedly punished. Bunch of amateurs.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 26, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Can we hold on for five more minutes? Tense stuff.


The fuck we can.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 26, 2014)

We don't deserve to be in the Champion's League. It's embarrassing watching us play like this. I think Rodger's days are numbered after yet another inept display.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 26, 2014)

On the Kop Saturday with the teenager against Dynamo Stoke.  

Looking forward to the pre match pints in the Cabbage Hall and the Chips curry and fried rice


----------



## Voley (Nov 26, 2014)

Fucksake. Bunch of fucking headless chickens.


----------



## agricola (Nov 26, 2014)

Well at least you could never accuse Coutinho of not giving a toss about the result.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 26, 2014)

All you have to do is beat Basel at home to qualify.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 26, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> All you have to do is beat Basel at home to qualify.


It's just further embarrassment at this stage. We're not fighting at them moment at all, we started with four CMs on the pitch, a LB at RB, it's just all over the place.


----------



## binka (Nov 26, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> All you have to do is beat Basel at home to qualify.


basel are actually quite good though


----------



## big eejit (Nov 27, 2014)

Will Brenda get the Basel brush off?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 27, 2014)

It feels like we are the United of last season. 

I am waiting apprehensively for the Stoke game.


----------



## Voley (Nov 29, 2014)

Hope you and your girl have plenty to cheer about today friedaweed. 

Stoke are one of our bogey teams. Along with every other fucker we play atm.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2014)

Stoke haven't won a game at Anfeild since 1955!


----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2014)

this is like watching paint dry


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2014)

No shots on target from either team in the entire first half. Riveting stuff.


----------



## Voley (Nov 29, 2014)

I've got the BBC Sport phone app that updates you with any highlights of the game. 

So far they've been 'Kick Off' and 'Half Time'.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2014)

Gerrard on for Lukas? WTF, Lukas has been playing great in the DMF position. 

Should have been brought on for Allen.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2014)

Stoke are going to score in the closing minutes. It's almost inevitable.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuck me. We scored. Can we hold on?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2014)

Brave header by Johnson. Fuck!


----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2014)

Can we hold on?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 29, 2014)

We are actually playing quite well for parts of the second half.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 29, 2014)

We won. I'd forgotten what that feels like.


----------



## Voley (Nov 29, 2014)

What's this? Have we actually won something?  

Hope you've had a good day out friedaweed


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 30, 2014)

Voley said:


> Hope you and your girl have plenty to cheer about today friedaweed.
> 
> Stoke are one of our bogey teams. Along with every other fucker we play atm.


85 mins of paint drying, 1 minute of elation, 9 minutes of squeaky bum time 

We had a great day out as always but this time we we're both together in the middle of the kop. Drinking a pint in the Flat Iron and talking football with your teenage daughter and listening to how passionate she is about the game always makes it worth doing together even if we get kicked off the park.

Great banner about the ticket prices over the last 20 years before kickoff. 

Glad we fooking won though


----------



## Voley (Nov 30, 2014)

Johnson really took one for the team there, didn't he? The slo-mo of the kick to his head showed the sort of commitment that's been sorely lacking of late.

Grinding out a one nil against Stoke shouldn't be a massive cause for celebration but it's a win we badly needed. Might boost a bit of confidence, I hope.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 30, 2014)

Voley said:


> Johnson really took one for the team there, didn't he? The slo-mo of the kick to his head showed the sort of commitment that's been sorely lacking of late.
> 
> Grinding out a one nil against Stoke shouldn't be a massive cause for celebration but it's a win we badly needed. Might boost a bit of confidence, I hope.


We were sat there watching Ricky's header hitting the bar in slow motion in total shock because we had a tenner on him to score the first goal. The nipper had spent the winnings in her head by the time it bounced off and fell to lurkyhole.  Johnson was having a fucking mare of a game in front of us in the first half. He was all over the place and shoddy as fuck at times. Still as the teenager said
"If Johnson is scoring dad we have either some hope or no hope"


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 2, 2014)

"jumps like a black man and grabs coins like a Jew".


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 2, 2014)

"Don't be a racist"  "Be like Mario. He's an Italian plumber, created by Japanese people, who speaks English and looks like a Mexican" 

( my Mom is jewish so all of u shut up please)

FFS. Why do they let them use grown gadgets.


----------



## Voley (Dec 2, 2014)

Fucking unreal.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 2, 2014)

Storm in a teacup. He's apologised already.



> “I now understand that out of context [it] may have the opposite effect. Not all Mexicans have moustache, not all black people jump high and not all Jewish people love money. I used a cartoon done by someone else because it had Super Mario and I thought it was funny and not offensive. Again, I’m sorry.”


----------



## scifisam (Dec 2, 2014)

They might win! Have I just jinxed them by saying that?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 2, 2014)

Shine bright like a diamond


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 2, 2014)

We need a couple of defensive substitutions


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 2, 2014)

The new Igor


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 2, 2014)

Back to back wins.


----------



## Voley (Dec 2, 2014)

Fish. (That was meant to be 'Gosh' but autocorrect chose 'Fish' so fish it is).

Fish.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 2, 2014)

Voley said:


> Fish. (That was meant to be 'Gosh' but autocorrect chose 'Fish' so fish it is).
> 
> Fish.


Bass to bass wins


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 2, 2014)

Hallelubut! Thank Cod for that. The bream team.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 6, 2014)

We started so confidently, everyone was looking so sharp, and we look like the side a month ago.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 6, 2014)

Good game this! I think we will nick it at the end. Very entertaining!


----------



## passenger (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpool look shit tonight


----------



## Voley (Dec 9, 2014)

Yep. This is pretty grim viewing so far.


----------



## passenger (Dec 9, 2014)

better luck second half


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 9, 2014)

passenger said:


> better luck second half



Think we are going to need more than luck to win this. Miracle anyone?


----------



## passenger (Dec 9, 2014)

2-1 the pool


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 9, 2014)

Groin strain like a diamond 

I cant see us winning this without King Kolo


----------



## Voley (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh fuck.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 9, 2014)

That was a weird red on all sides 

Obviously minimal contact, if any at all, but what was he doing flinging his arm out like that anyway?! Did he think the guy was closer than he was? Odd, odd, odd...


----------



## Voley (Dec 9, 2014)

I thought he'd looked quite lively when he came on, too. Looked quite inventive.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 9, 2014)

Fuckity fuckity fuck fuck!


----------



## big eejit (Dec 9, 2014)

It was a stupid thing to do. Don't know what he was thinking. 

Is it compulsory for English commentators to defend English teams whatever they do? 'That's the sort of thing you see 20 or 30 times a game.' 

Is it? I can't remember anyone doing that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 9, 2014)

Something else for us to complain about. The sad reality is though, we are shite. Europa League is where we belong this season.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 9, 2014)

"When he put the ball down I thought 'please do something special'"

Yes Andy, that one was for you


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 9, 2014)

Voley said:


> I thought he'd looked quite lively when he came on, too. Looked quite inventive.


He did. I must confess, I rather wondered where the fuck he'd come from as I don't remember seeing him before.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 9, 2014)

Only Steven Gerrard worthy of the red shirt tonight.


----------



## Voley (Dec 9, 2014)

Ah well. At least we had a proper fucking go at the end there. 

Now we can concentrate on being shit in the league.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 9, 2014)

big eejit said:


> It was a stupid thing to do. Don't know what he was thinking.
> 
> Is it compulsory for English commentators to defend English teams whatever they do? 'That's the sort of thing you see 20 or 30 times a game.'
> 
> Is it? I can't remember anyone doing that.


He was a fucking idiot doing that. That's a 35 million pound hand flick. You'd of thought he'd at least of tried to knock him out for that sort of money

Rogers team talk....

"Flick some eyelashes lads" 

Not good enough for the CL this season and actually seeing how fucking well you cunts have played in the two-bob it's slightly embarrassing to be in the draw for that


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 9, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Only Steven Gerrard worthy of the red shirt tonight.


The goal was good but he was also shite tonight in terms of his distribution. There was collective shiteness and there's no point waiting for the last 10 minutes to try and win the group stages of the CL. One thing you can always rely on the skipper for is to be honest (Off the pitch) and as he said. Not good enough for it.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 9, 2014)

At least we're still in Europe. Played well and looked arsed second half. Hopefully that continues against Utd. Some positives for you all there.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 9, 2014)

some twat on R5 was just banging on about replacement with Gerrard as manager. FFS- this isnt the end of the world scousers


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 9, 2014)

Over the whole campaign we didn't deserve to go through. Very disappointing.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 9, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> some twat on R5 was just banging on about replacement with Gerrard as manager. FFS- this isnt the end of the world scousers


The Bunnymen are touring. The world is all right for us ta very much 

Ca ca ca cucumber


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpool were fawlty against Basel tonight....I'll get me coat......


----------



## tommers (Dec 10, 2014)

Rodgers gone by the weekend?


----------



## mack (Dec 10, 2014)

tommers said:


> Rodgers gone by the weekend?



Nah - too many reasons (£££££££) to list why they wont let him go yet.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 10, 2014)

mack said:


> Nah - too many reasons (£££££££) to list why they wont let him go yet.



Plus he's just got some pretty valuable experience in the Champion's League. Last season was a blip. Fighting for fourth place is what we will be aiming at now and a good domestic cup run. Still time to turn things round if he spends wisely in January and gets Sturridge back to fitness. Expectations have been way too high this season without and decent strikers playing regularly.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 11, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Plus he's just got some pretty valuable experience in the Champion's League. Last season was a blip. Fighting for fourth place is what we will be aiming at now and a good domestic cup run. Still time to turn things round if he spends wisely in January and gets Sturridge back to fitness. Expectations have been way too high this season without and decent strikers playing regularly.



This! 
Ultimately, we're a team without any forwards and no creative midfielders (Sterling aside). 
What we do have is a bunch young, talented players that will need a season to get used tovthe league/club.
Throw in that we've got one striker to come back, and we're not exactly skint when the window opens - there's nothing to worry about!


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 12, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Storm in a teacup. He's apologised already.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30457564


> Mario Balotelli: Liverpool striker accepts FA charge


We'll see how big a storm soon 

Can't wait for Sunday

Considering going down for the Bournemouth game as the eldest lives down there and has tickets but it's a long way to go for a potential 0-0 draw.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 14, 2014)

I hope we step up for this game, otherwise I hope Rodgers has brought plenty of lube.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2014)

Dandred said:


> I hope we step up for this game, otherwise I hope Rodgers has brought plenty of lube.



Utd can scent blood. It's going to be a tough old scrap today. Let's hope we show some guts and determination from the start, not just the last quarter of an hour.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 14, 2014)

Jones, Skrtel, Lovren, Johnson, Moreno, Henderson, Allen, Gerrard, Coutinho, Lallana, Sterling

subs: Mignolet, Toure, Lambert, Lucas, Can, Balotelli, Markovic.

Lucas and Mignolet on the bench?.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 14, 2014)

This is going pretty much as we expected. I should start betting againt Liverpool.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 14, 2014)

Now's yer chance to actually support your team... when it's all going to shit. 

I won't hold my breath for anything like that from the fickle, gobshite Pool 'fans' on this thread (with a few honourable exceptions of course )


----------



## agricola (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## scifisam (Dec 14, 2014)

LiamO said:


> Now's yer chance to actually support your team... when it's all going to shit.



Good point! Though they're not actually my team really, just mine by proxy because my GF supports them. Weird that I'm still posting on this thread though, while most of the posters from last season have disappeared.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2014)

Should have won that 4-3. Very unlucky.


----------



## Voley (Dec 14, 2014)

Haven't seen it yet but the reports seem to be talking about a lot of missed chances from us, Sterling in particular. That about right?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 14, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Considering going down for the Bournemouth game as the eldest lives down there and has tickets but it's a long way to go for a potential 0-0 draw.


Bournemouth scored 5 yesterday. Their last game when they failed to score was against Middlesbrough who have the best defence in the division. Before that you have to go back to September to find another nil for them. In that time they've beaten somebody 8 - 0. They're top of the league and top of the form table with the most goals scored, averaging 2 a game.

Liverpool are on a poor run, with no confidence and nothing going right for them. They've let in the same amount of goals as Bournemouth but they've played 5 fewer games. Liverpool's goals conceded is only 4 better than the bottom of the league club (who have the worst conceded stat) whereas Bournemouth's is 15 better than the worst defence in the Championship (who sit comfortably mid-table in 16th). Liverpool's GD is -3 whereas Bournemouth are +20.

Now you're probably thinking "but this is the Championship and the Premier League you're talking about...completely different". But consider that it took you extra time and (millions of) penalties to beat Boro in this cup and at the time Boro were only doing "OK". Now they're absolutely flying and yet still can't dislodge Bournemouth from the top.

There's no way it's going to be 0-0, but you still shouldn't go as it's a long way to go for a humiliating defeat.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2014)

Voley said:


> Haven't seen it yet but the reports seem to be talking about a lot of missed chances from us, Sterling in particular. That about right?



De Gea was man of the match for them. Lots of good saves from Sterling and Balotelli. Utd put all their chances away, unfortunately.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 14, 2014)

LiamO said:


> Now's yer chance to actually support your team... when it's all going to shit.



This is true. Although I think we are starting to improve and have been a bit unlucky last two games.


----------



## mack (Dec 14, 2014)

I feel sorry for the lads - they did try and play, some of it worked well, better finishing and it would have been a totally different game.

We go again


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 14, 2014)

I took refuge in my allotment shed with teh Radio. 

The highlight of my afternoon was a cup of tea from my 80 year old Jamaican neighbor from Plot 9b. It was laced with overproof rum. Her teapot brings all the boys to her plot  Not sure what LFC's teapot is brewing these days. That was painful.


----------



## mack (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice draw for the Eufa Cup v Beskitas (my girls team  )


----------



## Sunray (Dec 15, 2014)

mack said:


> I feel sorry for the lads - they did try and play, some of it worked well, better finishing and it would have been a totally different game.
> 
> We go again



From what I saw they did the job generally.  Difference is that United have two quality strikers. Liverpool are relying on attack minded player to get forward.  This can only go so well, look at what Drogba and Costa do to opposition defences.  Bully them, make them on edge and nervous.  A player might be attack minded but being a striker is a role all to itself and Liverpool have none to pick from at the moment.  

I'd be tempted to just bring a striker on for 20 minutes, Liverpool can't have zero strikers, on the basis they can't score less.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2014)

mack said:


> Nice draw for the Eufa Cup v Beskitas (my girls team  )



I think a girls team could cause a quite a few problems given our current form.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> but you still shouldn't go as it's a long way to go for a humiliating defeat.



Think you might turn up soon?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 17, 2014)

Why am I remembering the Palace game?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## rekil (Dec 17, 2014)

A Bournmouth player's wig fell off?

WIG?



Spoiler: wig


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 17, 2014)

Bournemouth had to face the bald truth tonight. Glad they squandered all their sitters though. Could easily have given us a very tough time.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks like a scruchy


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 17, 2014)

So we've got a semi. Let's hope drawing Chelsea doesn't make it go all floppy again.


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2014)

A win! Thank fuck for that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 19, 2014)

Was just chatting to my barber, a gooner, and he isn't confident about playing us on Sunday. Reckons we should win it. Must still be shell-shocked from their last visit to Anfield. Not so sure myself. One things for sure. We aren't going to score five goals again for a while.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2014)

Shine bright like a diamond


----------



## scifisam (Dec 21, 2014)

Bloody hell. Liverpool can play really well, have lots of shots on target and even a decent goal, and all Arsenal have to do is sit back for most of the game and shoot at the goal a couple of times.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2014)

Good game good game 

Miles better


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 21, 2014)

Good comeback with ten men and a cracking goal from Skrtel. Good to see a bit of consistent refereeing. Ignores Flaminis elbow, but no hesitation in sending off Borini.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good comeback with ten men and a cracking goal from Skrtel. Good to see a bit of consistent refereeing. Ignores Flaminis elbow, but no hesitation in sending off Borini.


Borini did get himself sent off like a right royal dick though 
The Muppet always leads with the elbow


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2014)

Fucking hell that was a good game.  Probably the best I've seen us play all season. Typical of us atm to concede after dominating for so long and looking like things were about to go our way. But we stuck with it and Skrtel heading one in with his skull held together with gaffer tape shows the sort of determination that's been sorely lacking of late. 

Feel a bit more optimistic after that and the League Cup win. Looked like a team with a plan today and its been a while since I could say that.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 21, 2014)

That was horrible to watch, painful.   And the waistcoat that went with it...jeez.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 21, 2014)

Skrtel was really impressive, which is not something I ever thought I'd say.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 21, 2014)

Easily the best game Liverpool have played all season that I have watched.   Marković is looking like a very accomplished player that can go past people and is keen to get forward.  Some really lovely and very assured flicks and passes too.   Lallana is looking much better.  Really looking like a team again, rather than a bunch of strangers on the pitch.

I wonder how much of a hangover from last seasons high was responsible for the poor show.  Nearly at the 1/2 way mark.

Missing a top quality central defender and a top quality striker that doesn't get injured.	

Borini looked like he just found out a tranny was sleeping with his wife.


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2014)

Another win. Not a hugely convincing scoreline but a win nonetheless. A few badly-needed points and a bit of confidence back over Xmas would be nice.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 29, 2014)

Played really well against a top team, the play looks a lot better these days.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 29, 2014)

Moving forward. 

Didn't Everton go above us last week


----------



## scifisam (Dec 29, 2014)

Could it be that they're turning the corner now?


----------



## mack (Dec 29, 2014)

scifisam said:


> Could it be that they're turning the corner now?



Lets just take it one game at a time.


----------



## Voley (Dec 30, 2014)

Only heard this on the radio but sounded like we were much better than of late. Last few games haven't been bad at all. Good to see we can still have some determination and a proper game plan with Gerrard just on the bench too. We often look lost when he's not on the pitch.


----------



## mack (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks like Brenda will persist with the 3 at the back - Can actually looks decent there and seems to know what he's doing and brings a certain degree of calm next to Skyrtle. 

Kolo's off to the African Cup - and it's goodbye Glen, Borini, Ballotelli, possibly even Lucas off to Inter.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 30, 2014)

Definitely turning a bit of a corner.   Shows what a good manager Rogers is, without any recognised strikers on the pitch, managing to win games.   Need to get a dark horse striker that turns into a world class striker as we watch.

Lucas would be a loss to the team.  Very solid in midfield when he is playing and connects the front to the back really well.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 1, 2015)

What the fuck?


----------



## mack (Jan 1, 2015)

Shame - could have closed up to fourth if we hadn't switched off - looked very laboured today - maybe the number of games caught up with a few of them. If we hadn't got the dodgy pens I doubt we would have scored at all today.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 1, 2015)

Being reported that the club will announce Stevie G's departure tomorrow...


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 1, 2015)

Well, all good things, and all that.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 1, 2015)

spartacus mills said:


> Being reported that the club will announce Stevie G's departure tomorrow...


A genuinely world class player who carried the club all by himself at times.


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2015)

Aye, he's off to America apparently. Really sad to see him go.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2015)

Liverpool didn't really deserve that draw. :-( The second one was a handball but not the first.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 2, 2015)

Gutted on both aspects. It might be fashionable of late to have a go at Stevie but he's been an impeccable servant to the club. Pulled us out of a lot of holes and always gave his all when playing in the red shirt! We salute you


----------



## mack (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah I don't begrudge him a nice pay day and a couple of seasons in the MLS - a genuine quarter-back - the commentators will love him!

I think also family plays a part in these sort of choices - his 3 girls will love the states if that's where he's going.

No doubt he'll be back one day managing the club.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 2, 2015)

http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=8uVF74OqZDY

In the words of me, "Steven Gerrard can score goals from last Thursday."


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 2, 2015)

Man city's next loan signing


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 2, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Man city's next loan signing



Well, all he's missing is a Premier League winners medal. Good luck to him whatever he does. It must be pleasing for Chelsea fans to see young Frank playing so well at City.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 2, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> Well, all he's missing is a Premier League winners medal. Good luck to him whatever he does. It must be pleasing for Chelsea fans to see young Frank playing so well at City.



It's written in the stars* that Lampard will score the goal that clinches the title for City this season.




*Well, my stars.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 3, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> Well, all he's missing is a Premier League winners medal. Good luck to him whatever he does. It must be pleasing for Chelsea fans to see young Frank playing so well at City.



Most if us are actually . It was a difficult decision within the FFP restrictions but we couldn't get Fabrecas and keep Frank at the sane time.


----------



## Voley (Jan 6, 2015)

Why are we letting Gerrard go again?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 6, 2015)

Voley said:


> Why are we letting Gerrard go again?


 
This is a really good question. There doesn't seem to have been much - if any - real effort put in to persuade him to stay.

Despite his age it's not as if a) there is a ready made replacement b) there are a plethora of leaders in the side and c) that the club can keep losing world class players each season to be replaced by 'ones for the future'.


----------



## mack (Jan 6, 2015)

Voley said:


> Why are we letting Gerrard go again?



Because - he can only produce his best form sporadically - when he's off his game he's a passenger in midfield.

Time stands still for no man - no player is ever irreplaceable.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 6, 2015)

mack said:


> Because - he can only produce his best form sporadically - when he's off his game he's a passenger in midfield.
> 
> Time stands still for no man - no player is ever irreplaceable.


 
That indicates a need to manage him properly - and play him in his best position. Not get shot.


----------



## mack (Jan 6, 2015)

Smokeandsteam said:


> That indicates a need to manage him properly - and play him in his best position. Not get shot.



Which is what they'll do till the end of the season - he'll be 35 in May.  Better to go now and have some fun stateside than have your career fade away on the bench.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 6, 2015)

mack said:


> Which is what they'll do till the end of the season - he'll be 35 in May.  Better to go now and have some fun stateside than have your career fade away on the bench.


 
Yes, that's the official line I know.


----------



## Voley (Jan 6, 2015)

I think we'll really miss him next season. On a night like last night he dragged us through when there was a lack of creativity from almost everyone else.  I don't see many others who can do that. If it really is his decision and he simply doesn't want to spend a lot of time on the bench then fair enough. Otherwise I think they should've done everything to keep him. Could be wrong but I get the impression that maybe that wasn't the case.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 8, 2015)

Smokeandsteam said:


> That indicates a need to manage him properly - and play him in his best position. Not get shot.



Funnily enough, that's the reason Stevie G remained a one club man, isn't it?

When he wanted to move to Chelsea certain elements within the city pointed out that if he did he would indeed 'get shot'.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 8, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Funnily enough, that's the reason Stevie G remained a one club man, isn't it?
> 
> When he wanted to move to Chelsea certain elements within the city pointed out that if he did he would indeed 'get shot'.


Yup which is why he's now going to LA  Where you're more likely to get shot mowing your lawn by your neighbor over the nap of it than going out in Bold Street on a Friday night


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 9, 2015)

Sturridge back training with the team today. Should be playing first team football in the next few weeks. Fingers, eyes and legs crossed.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spor...gers-sturridges-injury-nightmare-over-8409498


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 9, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Funnily enough, that's the reason Stevie G remained a one club man, isn't it?
> 
> When he wanted to move to Chelsea certain elements within the city pointed out that if he did he would indeed 'get shot'.



"family" heavily influenced things. apparently.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 9, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> "family" heavily influenced things. apparently.


Was it one of the five families I wonder

To be honest I'm quite chuffed for him and in the end I think he's doing what any one would do if they had the chance. If I had the chance to go and live it up in the sun drenched streets of Santa Monica and play soccer  all over the US as opposed to sitting on the bench in the rain watching us lot deteriorate further I think I'd take the big mac and fries. It is a chance for him to make a good life for him and his kids in the land of dreams and Alex is sure to find success in LA.



> She is a businesswoman, model, socialite and magazine columnist. Above all, though, Alex Gerrard is a fashion icon.


http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/showbiz-news/steven-gerrards-wife-alex-fashion-8372809

Anyway we'll all be able to follow their progress on their reality TV show  Then he'll be in a few movies and before you know it we'll have our first scouse Bond. Bond-La

His nippers will love Disney


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 9, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Then he'll be in a few movies and before you know it we'll have our first scouse Bond. Bond-La
> 
> His nippers will love Disney



Me name's Bond. Stevie Bond, soft lad.


----------



## mack (Jan 12, 2015)

What a pair they would have made 

Good result at the weekend - didn't play that great, conditions were pretty blowy, but it was good enough.

Edging closer now to top 4


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sturridge back soon, too. I don't know what all the panic was all about....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2015)

Back at Melwood today.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 17, 2015)

I can't believe it. I've spent so long at this football club and I've played with some absolute shite. I really 'ave.


----------



## Voley (Jan 17, 2015)

Good little run we're on just now.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 17, 2015)

Shame united and spuds both got a win.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 20, 2015)

All credit to Cortuois, great keeper. We had enough chances to win that. Cracking game.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 20, 2015)

It was a great game. They are the league leaders and we controlled the game for large periods.


----------



## Voley (Jan 20, 2015)

Only listened to it on the radio but sounds like we have them a really good game, second half particularly. Didn't fancy our chances much before the kick-off, I must admit.


----------



## mack (Jan 21, 2015)

That was the most complete performance I've seen for a long long time, strong in defence (apart from imo a dodgy dive to get a pen) controlled in midfield, threatening on the attack. 

It'll be very hard to win the second leg - but i think we'll score a goal or hopefully two.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 21, 2015)

Only listened to it on the radio myself. Even my die hard United fan work colleague conceded we should've won and the stats seem to back this up. 

Chelsea play City next Sunday in the league so Mourinho may rest players for that or they might not play with such a high tempo. Hopefully Sturridge will be back as well so I'm actually quite optimistic for once that we can go there and get a win!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 21, 2015)

N_igma said:


> Chelsea play City next Sunday in the league so Mourinho may rest players for that or they might not play with such a high tempo. Hopefully Sturridge will be back as well so I'm actually quite optimistic for once that we can go there and get a win!



I think Chelsea will be going all out for the win at the Bridge. Would be good if they rested Courtois though. And, sadly, I can't see Sturridge playing in such a high tempo match after five months out through injury. Maybe for the last 20 minutes or so.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 24, 2015)

Don't upsets/giant killings normally come in threes?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 24, 2015)

Top team coach parking performance from Bolton there. Great defending


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 24, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Don't upsets/giant killings normally come in threes?



Not tonight, Josephine.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 24, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> Not tonight, Josephine.




So long as we make that gobshite at Wankford Bridge "ashamed" and "embarrassed" on Tuesday I don't mind us not being giants


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 24, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> So long as we make that gobshite at Wankford Bridge "ashamed" and "embarrassed" on Tuesday I don't mind us not being giants



Let's hope so. If only we had as many proven goalscorers as Bradford City, though.  Maybe we could buy a couple of the mighty Bradfordians tomorrow.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 24, 2015)

Perfect example of doing everything but score a fucking goal! Impressed with Markowicz tonight starting to play the kind of football we were familiar with last season bar the goals of course!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 24, 2015)

N_igma said:


> Perfect example of doing everything but score a fucking goal! Impressed with Markowicz tonight starting to play the kind of football we were familiar with last season bar the goals of course!



He's Serbian, not Polish. Markovic.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 24, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> He's Serbian, not Polish. Markovic.



Cheers Boris.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 24, 2015)

N_igma said:


> Cheers Boris.



Don't mention it, Fyodor.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 25, 2015)

Coming over ere, stealing our boards!

Anyway, looks like its all set up for a certain striker to return...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 25, 2015)

> "He starts training tomorrow with the team," said Rodgers. "He's in his final rehabilitation with the medical and sports science guys today.
> 
> "He joins in with the group now and it's just about getting football fitness and game fitness. We'll see how he is for Tuesday.
> 
> "If he's not ready for Tuesday then he'll be back, for sure, against West Ham next weekend."



So there is a remote possibility he could make an appearance on Tuesday evening. And score the winning goal. That would be sweet.

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/178608-positive-update-on-sturridge-comeback


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 27, 2015)

Here we go then


----------



## scifisam (Jan 27, 2015)

This is a pretty lively game.  It'll be annoying if Chelsea go through despite Liverpool playing a better overall game both encounters.

Diego Costa is a dirty diving, foot-stamping bastard. Hope he doesn't score.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 27, 2015)

scifisam said:


> This is a pretty lively game.



Yes.



> It'll be annoying if Chelsea go through despite Liverpool playing a better overall game both encounters.



I can only assume that you've been pissed for both encounters.



> Diego Costa is a dirty diving, foot-stamping bastard.



Yes. 



> Hope he doesn't score.



No.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 27, 2015)

Liverpool have had more possession, more shots on goal and more shots on target. So nyer.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 27, 2015)

Can't believe Diego 'Falcon fucking Eddy' Costa is still on the pitch 






Ugly fucking cunt stamping on our handsome player


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 27, 2015)

scifisam said:


> Liverpool have had more possession, more shots on goal and more shots on target. So nyer.



Fuck possession.

I give you .... BRANISLAV IVANOVIC!


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 27, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Can't believe Diego 'Falcon fucking Eddy' Costa is still on the pitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who would you back out of Costa and Skrtle if they went old-fashioned?

In a pub scrap I reckon Skrtle would win face-to-face but Diego would shiv him in the car park later. 

Then bury him quietly.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 27, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Who would you back out of Costa and Skrtle if they went old-fashioned?
> 
> In a pub scrap I reckon Skrtle would win face-to-face, but Diego would shiv him in the car park. Then bury him quietly.



 Probably. Or he'd pretend to be terribly hurt and get Skrtl arrested then shiv him when he came out on bail.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 27, 2015)

Liverpool's number nine on.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 27, 2015)

scifisam said:


> Probably. Or he'd pretend to be terribly hurt and get Skrtl arrested then shiv him when he came out on bail.



If Skrtel collects another Costa stamp he'll be due a free coffee


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 27, 2015)

Bradford played better than us. They took their chances, we squandered all ours. Still, a vast improvement over last time we played Chelsea. With Sturridge back, I reckon we will beat them. And someone needs to break Costa's leg for the cunt.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 27, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Who would you back out of Costa and Skrtle if they went old-fashioned?
> 
> In a pub scrap I reckon Skrtle would win face-to-face but Diego would shiv him in the car park later. Then bury him quietly.


Fuck off Skrts would bury him under the body of his dead keeper


Fair do's good win kid  Thought we lost our composure at half time. Bringing on Mario just about secured or humiliation


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 27, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> Bradford played better than us. They took their chances, we squandered all ours. Still, a vast improvement over last time we played Chelsea. With Sturridge back, I reckon we will beat them. And someone needs to break Costa's leg for the cunt.


A top striker was what we were missing for both games.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 27, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> A top striker was what we were missing for both games.



A top striker is what we've been missing since August. Should have one back soon though. Lambert and Balotelli.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 27, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Fuck off Skrts would bury him under the body of his dead keeper
> 
> 
> Fair do's good win kid  Thought we lost our composure at half time. Bringing on Mario just about secured or humiliation



Best game we've had at The Bridge for a while. Fair play to yooooz.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 27, 2015)

Best game of the year for me...could have gone either way but our great players came to the fore.

Hard fought on both sides with no quarter blah blah.

Great stuff.   I'm hoarse and exhausted.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 27, 2015)

My game of the year at the Bridge came last Saturday. Who cares about the League Cup anyway. The FA Cup is the one to win. That was just an interesting diversion.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thoughts?

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/31054584


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/31054584



Seven Premier League goals this season. More than Balotelli, Lambert, Borini and Sturridge combined.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 30, 2015)

Would be loaned back to Burnley for rest of season so one out of those four strikers will be going come the summer


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Would be loaned back to Burnley for rest of season so one out of those four strikers will be going come the summer



Origi will also be with us in the summer, so two of the above could well be on their way. Though obviously not Sturridge.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 30, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> Origi will also be with us in the summer, so two of the above could well be on their way. Though obviously not Sturridge.



Lambert doesnt cut the mustard imo, Ballotelli I like but Liverpool aren't set up for him , Borini is an intelligent player but a bit hit and miss , useful though.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Lambert doesnt cut the mustard imo, Ballotelli I like but Liverpool aren't set up for him , Borini is an intelligent player but a bit hit and miss , useful though.



I agree mostly. Poor old Lambert hasn't been given much of a run out though and I do like Ballotelli's prescence when he plays upfield, but I reckon those two will be for the chop come summer if they don't start scoring goals pretty soon.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 30, 2015)

wrong thread sorry


----------



## Dandred (Jan 31, 2015)

Sturridge on! But why Malcovich off? Llanna is having a mare.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 31, 2015)

Get the fuck in!


----------



## Mungy (Jan 31, 2015)

glad sturridge is back. still hate you bastarding redshites though


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome back Daniel. We have missed you.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 31, 2015)

Sturridge says he's grateful to god for his goal today. Didn't notice Liverpool had signed him.


----------



## belboid (Jan 31, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Sturridge says he's grateful to god for his goal today. Didn't notice Liverpool had signed him.


Aye, but it's unfortunate that he's a Seventh Day Adventist, and won't work on saturdays.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 1, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Sturridge says he's grateful to god for his goal today. Didn't notice Liverpool had signed him.


Ahem....http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robbie_Fowler


----------



## Sunray (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice to have a striker on the pitch again. 

Wonder how Balotelli feels about not being picked when there are no centre forwards playing.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2015)

Sturridge really didn't look like a player who's been out for 5 months.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 4, 2015)

Made hard work of that, but two cracking goals saw us through. Shame it took us 175 minutes before we scored one. Still, the dream is still on.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2015)

About time the Brazilian hit the ball in the back of the net like one


----------



## N_igma (Feb 4, 2015)

Fuck was sweating like Joseph Fritzl on an episode of Cribs there! As good a chance as any team to win this be good for stevie to go out with something to smile about and on his birthday no less.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 5, 2015)

Ugly, bitter, fuckers aren't they  ......................................apart from this one...^^^

The twitch is starting


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 7, 2015)

He seems a nice fella'.....


----------



## Voley (Feb 10, 2015)

Hell of a game, this.


----------



## Voley (Feb 10, 2015)

Fuck me. A Balotelli winner.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 10, 2015)

6 yellows in this match for Spurs! 

Great game otherwise. Spurs' second goal was offside but at least it wasn't a completely obvious one. 

And yes, finally for Balotelli! He doesn't look happy about it though.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 10, 2015)

Voley said:


> Fuck me. A Balotelli winner.



Fuck me indeed. Massive win for us against a strong Spurs side. Super Mario is back! 

Just in time, too. Our next two league games are against Southampton and Man City.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 10, 2015)

Super fucking Mario! Anyone got any spare fingernails?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 10, 2015)

Got a late ticket. Just in from the game and what a fucking game. The ground was thumping like it hasn't for a while
Funny as fuck because I don't think a single person in the kop was pleased when Eddie Murphy came on for Us 

Fair doos to spurs Unlucky to get beat. That Phil 'fucking' Dowd though


----------



## Voley (Feb 10, 2015)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Got a late ticket. Just in from the game and what a fucking game. The ground was thumping like it hasn't for a while
> Funny as fuck because I don't think a single person in the kop was pleased when Eddie Murphy came on for Us
> 
> Fair doos to spurs Unlucky to get beat. That Phil 'fucking' Dowd though



Ooh you lucky sod. I would've loved to have been there tonight.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah, I was saying that as it was on.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 10, 2015)

Voley said:


> Ooh you lucky sod. I would've loved to have been there tonight.


I had a Derby ticket in the Gladys but shit out because I couldn't get a second and decided to go and see her in doors because I'm not supposed to be playing out yet and the recipient offered me his seat tonight late on thinking spurs were going to do us  Think I came out on tops there


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> the recipient offered me his seat tonight late on thinking spurs were going to do us



You're lucky to have such soft mates, you jammy get.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 11, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> You're lucky to have such soft mates, you jammy get.


Oh he's not soft. I've got the cup allocation games on his ticket. I know what his long game is


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Oh he's not soft. I've got the cup allocation games on his ticket. I know what his long game is



Ah, alles klar. Good luck with that.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 14, 2015)

Great game that!


----------



## Voley (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah, pretty solid performance in the end there. Good to see Sturridge putting one away.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice bit of revenge there. Good to see us scoring goals again. Quarter Finals here we come. I fancy a home tie against Preston.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 14, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> Nice bit of revenge there. Good to see us scoring goals again. Quarter Finals here we come. I fancy a home tie against Preston.



I'd personally prefer a Liverpool United final with Gerrard scoring a hat trick!


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 17, 2015)

Pretty happy with the draw.
For personal reasons (grew up in Blackburn), I jave a special loathing for Rovers fans, so to have the opertunity to see my team steam roller them, plus watch either Arsenal or United go out - this should be a good round!


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 19, 2015)

Need to avoid the away goal tonight


----------



## scifisam (Feb 20, 2015)

That was a brilliant penalty from Balotteli yesterday night, the kind that should be on the list for how to do a good penalty.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 20, 2015)

Anyone watch matches by downloading them post game?  I do this, don't look at the score, watch them in HD. 

I subscribe to Uploaded as its super fast download. Got a 1 month sub for uploaded to give away if anyone wants it.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 20, 2015)

scifisam said:


> That was a brilliant penalty from Balotteli yesterday night, the kind that should be on the list for how to do a good penalty.


It was. Thought the banter from Reidy was good after the game.  I played with Reids brother and he'd push you over to get the ball off you if there was a pen to be taken


----------



## N_igma (Feb 21, 2015)

Chance to move to only two behind the scum tomorrow! Saints away not an easy game though!


----------



## Dandred (Feb 22, 2015)

Game time! I hope Lovren steps up  today!


----------



## Dandred (Feb 22, 2015)

What a goal!


----------



## Dandred (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, nice!


----------



## scifisam (Feb 22, 2015)

Couple of nice goals there. Can was lucky not to give away a penalty though.


----------



## Voley (Feb 22, 2015)

Looked pretty comfortable in the end there and a screamer from Coutinho. I'd feel more than a little aggrieved if I was a Southampton supporter mind, ref didn't have a good day.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 22, 2015)

Voley said:


> Looked pretty comfortable in the end there and a screamer from Coutinho. I'd feel more than a little aggrieved if I was a Southampton supporter mind, ref didn't have a good day.


Do you know at what minutes the game is worth seeing 

Great game. Onwards and upwards


----------



## Voley (Feb 23, 2015)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Do you know at what minutes the game is worth seeing



69 according to Mourinho. I think he just likes saying 69 tbh. MOTD were diligent in pointing out that he was a couple of minutes out though. That's what you pay yer licence fee for.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 26, 2015)

Kin'ell  Nearly snapped the Ba that one


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 26, 2015)

PENOS and the telly has gone down


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 26, 2015)

Worse than Hitler


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 26, 2015)

Well...im watching Stripes after that...make of that what you will, but you're all invited


----------



## mack (Feb 27, 2015)

Very disappointing result that, just couldn't get anything going, bit pissed with Loveren too, if you watch him when he goes up to take the pen, he just drops the ball on the spot, no care taken in making sure it was set right (all the other takers all took a moment to set the ball) I wasn't in the least surprised he blazed it over.. he comes across sometimes as a very lazy player.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 1, 2015)

Already excited about today's game. But not in a good way!


----------



## Dandred (Mar 1, 2015)

What a goal by Henderson!


----------



## N_igma (Mar 1, 2015)

On reflection should be a draw at half time! Some goal by Henderson!


----------



## Dandred (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, fuck me, are we only going to score goals of the season!


----------



## N_igma (Mar 1, 2015)

Heart is in my mouth here! Two of the best goals you'll see this season loving it!


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 1, 2015)

Great team performance here today. Come on lads 5 more mins


----------



## Favelado (Mar 1, 2015)

yay!


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2015)

Best I've seen us this season. Fucking great match. Coutinho and Lallana were both brilliant.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 1, 2015)

Get the fuck in there!!!


----------



## Dandred (Mar 1, 2015)

What a game that was. Two goals of the season!


----------



## mack (Mar 1, 2015)

That was just an amazing performance - the sheer will to win the game. God knows where they got the energy from!


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 1, 2015)

Aye. We're gonna be fucked without Stevie next season


----------



## scifisam (Mar 1, 2015)

Excllent game. It's not like Man City played badly either so it was a well-deserved win.


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Aye. We're gonna be fucked without Stevie next season


My Mum was making that exact point today, too. I'm glad they're learning to play without him. Still don't want him to go mind.


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2015)

scifisam said:


> Excllent game. It's not like Man City played badly either so it was a well-deserved win.


Yep, that was the great thing about it - we played really well against proper opposition. Very pleased all round.

Even better though is that my Stepdad's Man City so the atmosphere round me folks is fucking poisonous right now.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 1, 2015)

Voley said:


> My Mum was making that exact point today, too. I'm glad they're learning to play without him. Still don't want him to go mind.


I get sick of hearing it mate. Pretty solid in midfield today


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 4, 2015)

Hendo with another humdinger


----------



## Sunray (Mar 5, 2015)

29 out of 33 points is an impressive total.  Who ever called for Rodgers head should be put to the sword. 

That team has good players but he is making them zing as a team.  Need another striker.  

Worrying that Henderson is in the last 12 months of his contract.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 5, 2015)

Sunray said:


> 29 out of 33 points is an impressive total.  Who ever called for Rodgers head should be put to the sword.
> 
> That team has good players but he is making them zing as a team.  Need another striker.
> 
> Worrying that Henderson is in the last 12 months of his contract.



I get the feeling there'll be a mass signing of contracts in the summer, inc. Sterling.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 8, 2015)

Scary fall for Martin Škrtel

Shine bright like a Kolo


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2015)

Thought Blackburn did everything right there - they played really well and fully deserve all the money the replay will bring them. 

We lacked a bit of individual skill to break them down. I had a feeling that Coutinho might nick it for us a with a screamer for a bit.


----------



## Voley (Mar 8, 2015)

Pleased to hear that it looks like Skrtel's all right, too. When he stays down you know its pretty serious.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm particularly glad that they showed a bit of sense over concussion.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 22, 2015)

This isn't going brilliantly is it?


----------



## Dandred (Mar 22, 2015)

Holy fuck, the first half we were dreadful, Gerrard's stamp was fucking stupid and Skrtel's at the end will probably result in a ban. 

Fair play to united, they out played us. 

Rooney still hasn't scored at Anfeild for ten years.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 22, 2015)

Dandred said:


> Holy fuck, the first half we were dreadful, Gerrard's stamp was fucking stupid and Skrtel's at the end will probably result in a ban.
> 
> Fair play to united, they out played us.
> 
> Rooney still hasn't scored at Anfeild for ten years.



I think I was there when he did score. The one where someone lost their mobile by fucking it at him.


----------



## JTG (Mar 22, 2015)

Dandred said:


> Rooney still hasn't scored at Anfeild for ten years.


When he looks back at his career, this will haunt him. I'm sure he would willingly trade in all those medals he's won at Old Trafford for just one goal in front of the Hallowed Kop (TM).


----------



## Dandred (Mar 22, 2015)

JTG said:


> When he looks back at his career, this will haunt him. I'm sure he would willingly trade in all those medals he's won at Old Trafford for just one goal in front of the Hallowed Kop (TM).



I think he would trade his new wig.


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2015)

Aw fuck, that was difficult to watch. We really had a fucking go to get back in it I thought. Sakho was fantastic - don't think I've ever said that before.

Still, losing to them at our place though. Fucking hell.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 22, 2015)

We need to get Lucas back.


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2015)

Dandred said:


> I think he would trade his new wig.


We can always take comfort from Wayne's awful hair, I agree.


----------



## dweller (Mar 22, 2015)

Rough miserable game, 
 glad we got a goal back and denied Rooney the penalty.
Did you see the fans holding Balotelli back from getting aggro? Calm down soft lad!
Amazing goal by Mata. 
I felt sorry for Gerrard when he got stick for slipping last season, but that stamp was unforgivable.


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2015)

dweller said:


> Did you see the fans holding Balotelli back from getting aggro? Calm down soft lad!


Yes I liked that too and agree with everything else you said, too.

Mata's goal was a belter, it can't be denied, and the way Man U approached the game was spot on, too.

Pleased that Gerrard acknowledged the fuckup in the interview after, too.


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2015)

Still. Getting beat by Man U really fucking hurts doesn't it?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 22, 2015)

Gerrard's heat map


----------



## magneze (Mar 22, 2015)

Steven Gerrard's Heatmap

(from Jason Manfords Facebook)


----------



## magneze (Mar 22, 2015)

SNAP!


----------



## Favelado (Mar 22, 2015)

Still, at least some old friends of ours from a big game remember us.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 22, 2015)

What a shite fucking lackluster effort that was. WTF was Gerrad thinking



Voley said:


> Aw fuck, that was difficult to watch. We really had a fucking go to get back in it *I thought. Sakho was fantastic* - don't think I've ever said that before.
> 
> Still, losing to them at our place though. Fucking hell.



Yup he put a fucking good performance in today. I've always thought he could be a bit of a worry but he was solid today and confident 1 on 1 

The only saving grace was the peno


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2015)

such a pity not a draw


----------



## Favelado (Mar 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> such a pity not a draw



Yeah, would have done for me and for Arse wouldn't it?


----------



## scifisam (Mar 23, 2015)

The top four's pretty much out of reach now, isn't it?


----------



## mack (Mar 24, 2015)

scifisam said:


> The top four's pretty much out of reach now, isn't it?



Nah - not over yet, we've got tough games coming up, so has Man U, plenty of points to be won and lost!


----------



## scifisam (Mar 24, 2015)

mack said:


> Nah - not over yet, we've got tough games coming up, so has Man U, plenty of points to be won and lost!



Possibly. Liverpool have got better over the season and might well continue performing well. That's one of the reasons it was galling to lose a winning streak to Man U.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Dandred (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone else watching the testimonial?  Got a huge grin on my face, Luis Suarez, Fernando Torres still to come on!


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 3, 2015)

Are there highlights anywhere?


----------



## Dandred (Apr 4, 2015)

Best check out video thread on RAWK.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 4, 2015)

Make it stop.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Make it stop.


turned out nice again


----------



## binka (Apr 4, 2015)

binka said:


> liverpool will not finish top four this season. i stake my considerable reputation on it.


----------



## Voley (Apr 4, 2015)

Fucking hell. That was a bit shit wasn't it?


----------



## binka (Apr 4, 2015)

Voley said:


> Fucking hell. That was a bit shit wasn't it?


completely disagree. i found it very enjoyable


----------



## dweller (Apr 4, 2015)

2 weeks ago "we're cruising" 

last two matches  "for a bruising"


----------



## Voley (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice goal from Coutinho last night. Almost a very nice goal from Rovers keeper too mind. 

Semi vs Villa could be interesting with Benteke playing as well as he is right now.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 9, 2015)

He had their best shot that keeper 



> The victory was particularly significant for captain for the day Jordan Henderson as it came hours after the birth of his second daughter.
> 
> "His wife had a child during the night. Jordan had to go away, he hadn't slept much and then travelled all the way back again.
> 
> "He said 'boss, as soon as the baby's out, I'll be coming back'."



Ahh ya gotta love the big daft twat


----------



## Voley (Apr 13, 2015)

Bit subdued tonight but job done. I had a feeling Newcastle were going to give us a tougher time tbh. Dunno why particularly. We should've scored more, they should've had a penalty. 

Four points behind City now though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 14, 2015)

That Hippy Crack is an expensive habit.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 14, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> That Hippy Crack is an expensive habit.



Got to keep himself in diamond-encrusted Gucci balloons.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 15, 2015)

There's something sublty pleasing about there being very little about there being very little media coverage on Hillsborough today.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 19, 2015)

Beer
Burgers
Bagsy the big sofa


----------



## magneze (Apr 19, 2015)

Any decent streams about?


----------



## Dandred (Apr 19, 2015)

This is working HD fine in South Korea http://pilkalive.weebly.com/bt-sport-1.html


----------



## magneze (Apr 19, 2015)

Dandred said:


> This is working HD fine in South Korea http://pilkalive.weebly.com/bt-sport-1.html


Cheers, but seems to want me to install AceStream, which I already have ...


----------



## Dandred (Apr 19, 2015)

Strange, I'm just watching it in my browser.


----------



## magneze (Apr 19, 2015)

Aha, working now. Lovely.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 19, 2015)

This one isn't as good http://www.vipleague.tv/football/298432/1/aston-villa-vs-liverpool-fc-live-stream-online.html


----------



## magneze (Apr 19, 2015)

It's okay, the first started working once I manually run the AceStream player first. Thanks.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 19, 2015)

This place is usually ok for stream 
http://myp2pf.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/aston-villa-liverpool-live-stream.html#.VTPBKPA7Ixg

Ropey half from both sides. Hopefully the nerves will die down now.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 19, 2015)

Sickening to see all those empty corporate seats


----------



## scifisam (Apr 19, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Sickening to see all those empty corporate seats


:-( 

I have money on this match! Got a free bet to use on football, and all the odds were shit, so I went for a combined bet on this and the next Liverpool premiership match. Might get a whole 17 quid! 

I also got someone else's BT Sport log in, so we can actually watch the game properly. B-) 

Not a bad game so far.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 19, 2015)

fuckity fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 19, 2015)

Rodgers has to go now.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 19, 2015)

*shoots assistant ref*

Villa did play better but it should have gone to extra time. 

Sterling seems to have given up.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 19, 2015)

Definitely worse than Hitler

Good effort from Villa


----------



## mack (Apr 19, 2015)

We would have been creamed by Arsenal anyway


----------



## Voley (Apr 19, 2015)

Bollocks. Things not good Chez Voley. My Mums in tears at Gerrard not finishing his career with a FA Cup win, my Stepdad (who doesn't even support Liverpool) is incandescent about the disallowed goal and even the cat looks fucked off. 

I think Villa deserved the win, myself. Had a feeling Benteke would cause us much grief.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 28, 2015)

Another thriller being played out against Hulls back 5


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 28, 2015)

Watching it on CHaNNel 9 for the Butrus Butrus Galli lols

http://azzav.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/24.html

Much more entertaining in the spanisholio


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 28, 2015)

1-0

Scorchio


----------



## passenger (Apr 28, 2015)

the pool will win this and get  that euro spot spurs don`t wont


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 28, 2015)

This isn't on tv is it?


----------



## big eejit (May 1, 2015)

Good article about money and the Premier league. Interesting point about how Europa League qualification becomes a disincentive to win games once it's clear you can't get 4th. 

"Fourth is glory; fifth is nowhere. It is a truism of the Premier League era. But fifth is actually worse than that when the dubious prize of Europa League qualification is factored in. Tottenham Hotspur, sixth and also on course for the Europa League, do not want it and so, in effect, any race for fifth has come to feel like a back-pedal for seventh."

http://gu.com/p/48xpt


----------



## mack (May 1, 2015)

On one hand I'd agree with you - mounting a top four/title bid for next season and playing Thursday night games on the very edges of Europe does seem to fuck your chances. 
On the other hand we have so many young players that need to learn how to go to these places and get results that I think in the end it's beneficial, I'd be happy enough if we put out a young squad even if it meant getting knocked out in the early rounds.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 2, 2015)

ffs


----------



## scifisam (May 3, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> ffs


What the fuck is that?


----------



## steveo87 (May 3, 2015)

Some twats with enough money to rent a plane, flew a "Rogers Out!" banner over Anfield and immediatly ended up looking like the major bellends they clearly are.


----------



## Favelado (May 3, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> Some twats with enough money to rent a plane, flew a "Rogers Out!" banner over Anfield and immediatly ended up looking like the major bellends they clearly are.



Seriously? What kind of 6-0-6 bellend rubbish is that? We're exactly where a team with our resources should be in relation to the others.


----------



## scifisam (May 3, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> Some twats with enough money to rent a plane, flew a "Rogers Out!" banner over Anfield and immediatly ended up looking like the major bellends they clearly are.


Ah, I was confused by it being on the ground - it just looked like someone has written it on the ground next to the plane. 
I'm sure this stunt will change Liverpool management's minds completely, of course.


----------



## steveo87 (May 12, 2015)

Watching Suarez play for Barca is like meeting your ex-girlfriend with her 'clearly better than you in every way' new fella.


----------



## steveo87 (May 16, 2015)

What an actual load of shit...


----------



## leftistangel (May 16, 2015)

Celebrity scouse mascot Steven Gerrard being carried by his team one last time for his Anfield (testimonial) match. Bless.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 16, 2015)

Just like us to lose this. Loads of players who couldn't be arsed.


----------



## scifisam (May 16, 2015)

Palace did play better but it should have been 2-1, not 3-1. That was not a foul and it wasn't inside the box.


----------



## Voley (May 16, 2015)

*sniff* :'(


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2015)




----------



## friedaweed (May 21, 2015)

> Liverpool have cancelled Friday's planned meeting with forward Raheem Sterling over comments attributed to the player's agent.



 That'll learn the cheeky little dick. Hope he fuck off soon


----------



## steveo87 (May 21, 2015)

Genuinly chuffed in the Board's "Well you can just fuck the fuck off!' mentality when a player starts to kick off.


----------



## denniseagle (May 23, 2015)

Just out of interest what is to stop Liverpool deciding to keep sterling for the length of his contract, pick him in every squad but leave him on the bench for 2 years? He may get some game time with England but potential buyers would be somewhat wary of buying a player who has no game time.I would hazard a guess that after 3 or 4 months he might just be thinking that signing a new contract is in his best interests.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 23, 2015)

denniseagle said:


> Just out of interest what is to stop Liverpool deciding to keep sterling for the length of his contract, pick him in every squad but leave him on the bench for 2 years? ...



Reality?


----------



## Favelado (May 23, 2015)

It would be the equivalent of slowly burning a 45 million quid pile of cash. No way they'll do that. Better to squeeze a stupid transfer fee out of someone.


----------



## denniseagle (May 24, 2015)

Favelado said:


> It would be the equivalent of slowly burning a 45 million quid pile of cash. No way they'll do that. Better to squeeze a stupid transfer fee out of someone.


You really think that it is not an option? I honestly cannot think of anyone who would pay £45 million for him. Chelsea wont (not after Torres,) United certainly wouldn't pay that much(assuming we would sell him to them anyway ) .I discount the Arsenal seeing as they only offered £40,000,001 for Suarez .That leaves City who, in a one horse race in this country, would never pay top dollar for him.
European clubs then..Bayern  possibly but not at £45 million ,Barca? do you think he would get in their team ahead of Neymar?? Real Just spunked £80 mill on Bale not going to get burned again with someone from the premier league for stupid money.
That leaves the Italians ......struggling to think of a team who could afford £45 million.
Sterling is on £30,000 a week,he could have been on a reportedly £100,000+ a week with a new contract, sit him on the bench for a few months see what happens, we have nothing to lose we don't have to sell him immediately.


----------



## Favelado (May 24, 2015)

Okay, it's 30 million. Liverpool won't sit there slowly burning a 30 million pound pile of cash.


----------



## Dandred (May 24, 2015)

Is he worth 30? I've not seen him do much this season. Last season, yea, he was amazing, this season nah.


----------



## mack (May 24, 2015)




----------



## sleaterkinney (May 24, 2015)

4-0 to stoke and Rafa off to Real Madrid


----------



## marshall (May 24, 2015)

i think it's clear what yr team want to happen in the summer.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 24, 2015)




----------



## mack (May 24, 2015)

Get the Klopper in asap!!


----------



## Voley (May 24, 2015)

Wtf?


----------



## The39thStep (May 24, 2015)

Great way to end the season


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2015)

Least they'll be available for Panto on Thursday nights.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Least they'll be available for Panto on Thursday nights.


they're already in panto. didn't you hear mignolet being told "it's behind you" so often yesterdsy?


----------



## binka (May 26, 2015)

binka said:


> liverpool will not finish top four this season. i stake my considerable reputation on it.


----------



## binka (May 26, 2015)

denniseagle said:


> Just out of interest what is to stop Liverpool deciding to keep sterling for the length of his contract, pick him in every squad but leave him on the bench for 2 years? He may get some game time with England but potential buyers would be somewhat wary of buying a player who has no game time.I would hazard a guess that after 3 or 4 months he might just be thinking that signing a new contract is in his best interests.


i know the chances of lfc signing anyone half decent are vanishingly small, but if you start treating players like that you'll find those chances disappear entirely. a player wants to leave a dead end club and you'd think the world was ending. if lfc had invested the suarez money wisely, or had a manager who wasn't a grade a twat then maybe he wouldn't be so desperate to get out. don't blame the bloke for wanting to spend the best years of his career at a club that knows how to win things.


----------



## scifisam (May 26, 2015)

Lovely end to the season there. For Stoke, anyway.



binka said:


> i know the chances of lfc signing anyone half decent are vanishingly small, but if you start treating players like that you'll find those chances disappear entirely. a player wants to leave a dead end club and you'd think the world was ending. if lfc had invested the suarez money wisely, or had a manager who wasn't a grade a twat then maybe he wouldn't be so desperate to get out. don't blame the bloke for wanting to spend the best years of his career at a club that knows how to win things.



Liverpool didn't do that well this season but they're hardly a "dead-end club" in UK terms and Sterling hasn't proven himself enough for the top European clubs. This season he's missed so many chances at goal it's been laughable.


----------



## binka (May 26, 2015)

scifisam said:


> Sterling hasn't proven himself enough for the top European clubs


isn't that for top european clubs to decide? and for a player who wants to play on the biggest stage - champions league - lfc is definitely a dead end. they'd need pretty much an entire new squad to have any hope of finishing top four next season


----------



## scifisam (May 26, 2015)

binka said:


> isn't that for top european clubs to decide? and for a player who wants to play on the biggest stage - champions league - lfc is definitely a dead end. they'd need pretty much an entire new squad to have any hope of finishing top four next season



It is up to them to decide. There don't seem to have been any offers to top Liverpool's yet. I hope there will be because he's obviously unhappy there and that doesn't make for a good team player.

And come on. This was a bad year but you're talking like Liverpool's in the Conference League or something and Sterling had scored a lot of goals for them this year. They're not, and he hasn't.


----------



## binka (May 26, 2015)

scifisam said:


> And come on. This was a bad year but you're talking like Liverpool's in the Conference League or something and Sterling had scored a lot of goals for them this year. They're not, and he hasn't.


he's 20 and scored 2nd most goals and had the 2nd most assists in a really poor team. and it is a really poor team - how many of their players would get in any of the top four's starting lineups? probably only sterling.


----------



## steveo87 (May 26, 2015)

Sturridge?
Coutinho (who's been practically Messi-esque in comparrison to our Raheem)?


----------



## agricola (May 26, 2015)

binka said:


>



The second most prescient post on the internet about where the nonsense would finish this season.  The first is this one.


----------



## binka (May 26, 2015)

steveo87 said:


> Sturridge?
> Coutinho (who's been practically Messi-esque in comparrison to our Raheem)?


to be fair you're right about both of them - expect coutinho to go next, sturridge will probably stay because he's fucked


----------



## friedaweed (May 28, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/sport/tran...s-first-signing/ar-BBkknS6?ocid=mailsignoutmd



> Rafael Benitez risks harming his reputation with Liverpool supporters by making a move for Raheem Sterling if he takes over as Real Madrid manager.
> It's reported that one of his first moves will be to put Sterling on his transfer wish-list.
> 
> The Spanish manager, who remains in charge of Napoli for the time being, played a role in persuading Sterling to join Anfield from QPR in 2010 and he will hope he can prove as persuasive again.
> ...



Harming his reputation my arse 

Be nice to get rid of the little Donnamarie for some decent cash.  I'd be quite happy for Rafa to take him off our hands. In fact I'd give him a BOGOF deal and throw Super Mary in as well. Two for one raffa







Don't let the door hit your arse Raheem.....etc  We could buy some real quality with that money. Rooney? From Chester


----------



## steveo87 (May 29, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-gb/sport/tran...s-first-signing/ar-BBkknS6?ocid=mailsignoutmd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Raheem is as good as his agent thinks he is, then we could go for a part-ex with Bale!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 6, 2015)

Marsh and Pascoe given the boot. Time for the return of Sammy Lee.
http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/liverpool-fc-assistant-manager-colin-9400427#rlabs=1 section





He's fat, he's round, he's worth a million pound


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 6, 2015)

Little known fact:
Sammy Lee is currently temping at a Call Centre in Hartlepool.


----------



## Voley (Jun 8, 2015)

Looks like Danny Ings is on the way then. I like him. The Echo mentioned Ibrahimovic recently though, that can't be right can it?


----------



## Humberto (Jun 8, 2015)

Got Origi coming in as well so could have a few more goals up front if either one of them is any good.


----------

